# Academy Awards Are a Farce



## protectionist

Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?

New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.

Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?

Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.

How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.

*  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)


----------



## IsaacNewton

Translated to human speech - "Hollywood I really hate you...but I can't quit you"


----------



## protectionist

IsaacNewton said:


> Translated to human speech - "Hollywood I really hate you...but I can't quit you"


I quit them 32 years ago. Last movie I saw in a movie theater was _Sudden Impact_ with Clint Eastwood & Sondra Locke.


----------



## protectionist

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)


Hmm. The video didn't get posted in. Well, maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## MizMolly

I guess some people still enjoy it


----------



## IsaacNewton

protectionist said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translated to human speech - "Hollywood I really hate you...but I can't quit you"
> 
> 
> 
> I quit them 32 years ago. Last movie I saw in a movie theater was _Sudden Impact_ with Clint Eastwood & Sondra Locke.
Click to expand...


You remember the year, the month, and the day. And the actors in it. There was something I couldn't give a shit about 30 years ago but I don't remember what it was because I couldn't give a shit. 

Nobody cares, you have your reruns of Andy Griffith made in Hollywood. Or Perry Mason. Or perhaps Punky Brewster.


----------



## WinterBorn

Movies are a popular art form.   If you don't like them, don't watch them.   But what does it matter if other do and if others enjoy the Oscars?   Jeez.

Shouldn't you be outside yelling for kids to get off your lawn?   And maybe calling the cops to have them arrested if they insult you?


----------



## bodecea

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)


DIdn't you start one of these whiny threads on the Oscars last year too?


----------



## bodecea

protectionist said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translated to human speech - "Hollywood I really hate you...but I can't quit you"
> 
> 
> 
> I quit them 32 years ago. Last movie I saw in a movie theater was _Sudden Impact_ with Clint Eastwood & Sondra Locke.
Click to expand...

So, even more reason to laugh at your continued whining about something you self-admit you've not watched in over 30 years.


----------



## idb

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)


Grumpy old man.
I'm guessing you think modern music is rubbish and kids should turn their baseball caps 'round the right way.


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.



Wow.......and you are bragging about your ignorance.


----------



## protectionist

IsaacNewton said:


> You remember the year, the month, and the day. And the actors in it. There was something I couldn't give a shit about 30 years ago but I don't remember what it was because I couldn't give a shit.
> .


When it's the last you ever did of something, you tend to remember it.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Movies are a popular art form.   If you don't like them, don't watch them.   But what does it matter if other do and if others enjoy the Oscars?   Jeez.
> 
> Shouldn't you be outside yelling for kids to get off your lawn?   And maybe calling the cops to have them arrested if they insult you?


I don't care at all if others watch or enjoy the Oscars.  If they do, more power to them.

I'm just commenting on how I see it, and some people may agree, enjoy or benefit from my commentary.  Also, I don't have a lawn (at least not which is mine exclusively)


----------



## protectionist

bodecea said:


> DIdn't you start one of these whiny threads on the Oscars last year too?


Don't know.  If you can find one, post a link.


----------



## protectionist

bodecea said:


> So, even more reason to laugh at your continued whining about something you self-admit you've not watched in over 30 years.


Strange how you call this a "whine"  I detect hate dishonesty at work.


----------



## protectionist

idb said:


> Grumpy old man.
> I'm guessing you think modern music is rubbish and kids should turn their baseball caps 'round the right way.


I didn't know there WAS any music being produced nowadays.    And if kids wore baseball caps the right way, they could see better without being blinded by the sun.
Form follows function.


----------



## protectionist

Syriusly said:


> Wow.......and you are bragging about your ignorance.


Not ignorant.  What makes you think that ?


----------



## Papageorgio

Syriusly said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.......and you are bragging about your ignorance.
Click to expand...


Why is not watching movies ignorant?


----------



## WinterBorn

I can say you have missed some excellent movies.

There Will Be Blood
No Country for Old Men
Lost In Translation
Million Dollar Baby
The Hurt Locker
Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Papageorgio

I haven't watched any of the award shows in a long time, they just don't catch my interest, however I am not a big movie goer, nor am I a TV watcher anymore unless it's a sports team and even then I will skip watching games to do other pastimes. 

Glad that people enjoy the variety that the world has to offer.


----------



## WinterBorn

Papageorgio said:


> I haven't watched any of the award shows in a long time, they just don't catch my interest, however I am not a big movie goer, nor am I a TV watcher anymore unless it's a sports team and even then I will skip watching games to do other pastimes.
> 
> Glad that people enjoy the variety that the world has to offer.



It is refreshing to see someone who is not "I like what I like, and if you don't you are wrong!".


----------



## hazlnut

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)




Well, they got you to waste 10 minutes of your day...

Congrats, Triggered.


----------



## BlueGin

Papageorgio said:


> I haven't watched any of the award shows in a long time, they just don't catch my interest, however I am not a big movie goer, nor am I a TV watcher anymore unless it's a sports team and even then I will skip watching games to do other pastimes.
> 
> Glad that people enjoy the variety that the world has to offer.


The award shows are boring. First: there are too many of them. Second : they award actors and movies no one has ever heard of. Third :they are too self righteous and preachy.

The only movies I have seen in recent years are DC/ Marvel movies,Star Wars and Star Trek. But luckily...once they kill off the original cast ( see Marvel and Star Wars) I will be free of even those


----------



## skye

here we go


----------



## skye




----------



## Moonglow

IsaacNewton said:


> Translated to human speech - "Hollywood I really hate you...but I can't quit you"


I can imagine the depressed seat where he has sat for 33 years watching TV...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My last theater visit was just over five years ago and I got in for free due to a coupon book that I had been given to the movie theater that I went to.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The film that I saw was Parental Guidance. It was okay.


----------



## blackhawk

Eh I watched Forged in Fire on the History Channel instead.


----------



## skye

*
END OF AN ERA: OSCAR CRASHES TO LOWEST VIEWERSHIP IN HISTORY...*



gone gone gone....gone with the wind....no wonder they are total morons.


----------



## Lastamender

IsaacNewton said:


> Translated to human speech - "Hollywood I really hate you...but I can't quit you"


It is not that hard not to go to the movies. They are crap now and getting worse. I would rather watch a documentary.


----------



## IsaacNewton

A whole thread of liars. Everyone watches movies. The production values with CGI at real life levels now renders anything the imagination can dream up possible. I'll agree much of the superhero crap is the same movie over and over but there are many great films that come out every year. 

But some would have everyone believe they knit and chat with Aunt Bee every day. They certainly don't read. 

Again cons, where is the alt-right Hollywood? The average budget now for a Hollywood film is $100 million dollars. Even the Koch brothers are not dumb enough to risk $100 million dollars on a movie that a handful of angries will go see.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I don't see the dumb conservatives making their own hollywood or much of anything beyond whining.

You see liberals do and conservatives bitch. Conservatives don't believe enough in their beliefs to work hard at building something for themselves.

Maybe because it is bullshit?


----------



## Lastamender

IsaacNewton said:


> A whole thread of liars. Everyone watches movies. The production values with CGI at real life levels now renders anything the imagination can dream up possible. I'll agree much of the superhero crap is the same movie over and over but there are many great films that come out every year.
> 
> But some would have everyone believe they knit and chat with Aunt Bee every day. They certainly don't read.
> 
> Again cons, where is the alt-right Hollywood? The average budget now for a Hollywood film is $100 million dollars. Even the Koch brothers are not dumb enough to risk $100 million dollars on a movie that a handful of angries will go see.


Boy, you got everything figured out. And you are right the money Hollywood makes comes from the whiners.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> I can say you have missed some excellent movies.
> 
> There Will Be Blood
> No Country for Old Men
> Lost In Translation
> Million Dollar Baby
> The Hurt Locker
> Mad Max: Fury Road


I saw some of them on DVD.


----------



## protectionist

ScienceRocks said:


> I don't see the dumb conservatives making their own hollywood or much of anything beyond whining.
> 
> You see liberals do and conservatives bitch. Conservatives don't believe enough in their beliefs to work hard at building something for themselves.
> 
> Maybe because it is bullshit?


Is this guy daf ?

PS - only because I couldn't get my video of me playing the mandolin into this forum (in the OP) , that you didn't get to see something worthwhille in music.  Dang.  I'll still see if I can get it in here;.


----------



## jillian

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)



so don't watch.

problem solved.

now go have another beer.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> It is refreshing to see someone who is not "I like what I like, and if you don't you are wrong!".


As well as anyone simply exercising their freedom of speech - some of which may be derogatory, but that often helps to make things get improved.


----------



## protectionist

skye said:


> here we go


The gun control preachers ought to be required to show all the movies/scenes they've played, blasting someone to bits with a gun.


----------



## protectionist

IsaacNewton said:


> A whole thread of liars. Everyone watches movies. The production values with CGI at real life levels now renders anything the imagination can dream up possible. I'll agree much of the superhero crap is the same movie over and over but there are many great films that come out every year.
> 
> But some would have everyone believe they knit and chat with Aunt Bee every day. They certainly don't read.
> 
> Again cons, where is the alt-right Hollywood? The average budget now for a Hollywood film is $100 million dollars. Even the Koch brothers are not dumb enough to risk $100 million dollars on a movie that a handful of angries will go see.


Interesting how when liberals talk, after they're finished, you don't know what the hell they said.


----------



## IsaacNewton

protectionist said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole thread of liars. Everyone watches movies. The production values with CGI at real life levels now renders anything the imagination can dream up possible. I'll agree much of the superhero crap is the same movie over and over but there are many great films that come out every year.
> 
> But some would have everyone believe they knit and chat with Aunt Bee every day. They certainly don't read.
> 
> Again cons, where is the alt-right Hollywood? The average budget now for a Hollywood film is $100 million dollars. Even the Koch brothers are not dumb enough to risk $100 million dollars on a movie that a handful of angries will go see.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how when liberals talk, after they're finished, you don't know what the hell they said.
Click to expand...


You can buy picture books to get yourself on a simpler track in life.


----------



## protectionist

IsaacNewton said:


> You can buy picture books to get yourself on a simpler track in life.


Nah. I just ignore liberals.  They have nothing worthwhile to say anyway.


----------



## Lysistrata

Acting actually is a rather difficult craft. So is screenwriting. Both require imagination, creativity, an ability to grasp human emotion, and intense concentration. I've always enjoyed interviews, such as James Lipton's, with actors in dramas when they are asked to describe their understanding of the characters they play. Acting in these roles is a very psychological process. And actors in movies have a more difficult time because movies are not shot in a linear fashion. One may find one's self in bed with someone in Prague before ever shooting the scene in which they first meet in NYC.

I took some writing classes a while back in things like fiction writing, screenwriting, and dialogue. The one thing that the teachers always stressed was, when creating a character, the writer first had to create the character's background, even if some of the events never were mentioned in the finished work, to shape the character, like who was James Bond when he was growing up? Only son of a housewife and an engineer? Good grades, or did he screw up? Just how did he end up On Her Majesty's Secret Service?

But I guess that some people just don't like movies.


----------



## protectionist

Lysistrata said:


> Acting actually is a rather difficult craft. So is screenwriting. Both require imagination, creativity, an ability to grasp human emotion, and intense concentration. I've always enjoyed interviews, such as James Lipton's, with actors in dramas when they are asked to describe their understanding of the characters they play. Acting in these roles is a very psychological process. And actors in movies have a more difficult time because movies are not shot in a linear fashion. One may find one's self in bed with someone in Prague before ever shooting the scene in which they first meet in NYC.
> 
> I took some writing classes a while back in things like fiction writing, screenwriting, and dialogue. The one thing that the teachers always stressed was, when creating a character, the writer first had to create the character's background, even if some of the events never were mentioned in the finished work, to shape the character, like who was James Bond when he was growing up? Only son of a housewife and an engineer? Good grades, or did he screw up? Just how did he end up On Her Majesty's Secret Service?
> 
> But I guess that some people just don't like movies.


I have only written one movie script.  It's copyrighted in the US copyright office in DC, and maybe I'll get somebody to buy it one of these days. There must be a lot of competition in this, because I've found it difficult even to get the attention of an agent.

It's a unique story that everyone who has heard about it, says they've never heard of any movie like it, unlike some movies that have been remade twice already.
Hey anybody out there wanna buy a movie ?  I mean really.


----------



## BlueGin

JOSweetHeart said:


> My last theater visit was just over five years ago and I got in for free due to a coupon book that I had been given to the movie theater that I went to.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. The film that I saw was Parental Guidance. It was okay.


Last year all the movies I watched were courtesy of fandango/Albertsons monopoly were I won an 85.00 credit.

Otherwise... I really don't pay to see movies very often. Most of them are crap.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can say you have missed some excellent movies.
> 
> There Will Be Blood
> No Country for Old Men
> Lost In Translation
> Million Dollar Baby
> The Hurt Locker
> Mad Max: Fury Road
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some of them on DVD.
Click to expand...


So its not new movies you dislike.   You are too cheap to pay for a movie ticket?

The awards ceremonies are boring to me.  So you know what I do?   I don't watch them.  I don't rant about them.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is refreshing to see someone who is not "I like what I like, and if you don't you are wrong!".
> 
> 
> 
> As well as anyone simply exercising their freedom of speech - some of which may be derogatory, but that often helps to make things get improved.
Click to expand...


You think they are going to cancel televising the Oscars because of your posts?
You think Hollywood is going to change the movies they make because you don't go to the theater? 

I think you have a better chance of convincing people that they can be sent to prison (like hundreds of other have been) for calling a senior citizen a dumbass.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is refreshing to see someone who is not "I like what I like, and if you don't you are wrong!".
> 
> 
> 
> As well as anyone simply exercising their freedom of speech - some of which may be derogatory, but that often helps to make things get improved.
Click to expand...


I am all for someone exercising the right to free speech.   That is what I am doing when I make fun of your thin-skin.


----------



## BlueGin

WinterBorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is refreshing to see someone who is not "I like what I like, and if you don't you are wrong!".
> 
> 
> 
> As well as anyone simply exercising their freedom of speech - some of which may be derogatory, but that often helps to make things get improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are going to cancel televising the Oscars because of your posts?
> You think Hollywood is going to change the movies they make because you don't go to the theater?
> 
> I think you have a better chance of convincing people that they can be sent to prison (like hundreds of other have been) for calling a senior citizen a dumbass.
Click to expand...

Of course Hollywood isn't going to change their virtue signaling liberal propaganda. They cater to left wing loons and hope they will make up a big enough audience to cover costs.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gun control preachers ought to be required to show all the movies/scenes they've played, blasting someone to bits with a gun.
Click to expand...


Or maybe we could get a list of the people who do not understand what the word "fiction" means?  You know, the ones who think an actor in a fictional movie actually fired guns at people?    Those people need to be medicated.

Or do you dislike others exercising their right to free speech?


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> So its not new movies you dislike.   You are too cheap to pay for a movie ticket?
> 
> The awards ceremonies are boring to me.  So you know what I do?   I don't watch them.  I don't rant about them.


You can rant about what you choose to rant about, and refrain when you think that's the correct thing.  I do that too.  I'm cool with it, with or without you're blessing.

As for buying a movie ticket, you have to put up with noise in the theater that the managers don't always control so well, you can't adjust the volume (except in drive-ins), you sometimes get a kid kicking the back of your seat, you can't choose your refreshments other than the rip-off ones they sell, I hope you don't mind sticky floors under your feet, or gum on your seat, and I hope nobody gets shot by some crazed mass shooter who decided to pick movie theaters this month.

Now go check out my real art (as opposed to acting) in post # 43.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)


You are goofy


----------



## WinterBorn

BlueGin said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is refreshing to see someone who is not "I like what I like, and if you don't you are wrong!".
> 
> 
> 
> As well as anyone simply exercising their freedom of speech - some of which may be derogatory, but that often helps to make things get improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are going to cancel televising the Oscars because of your posts?
> You think Hollywood is going to change the movies they make because you don't go to the theater?
> 
> I think you have a better chance of convincing people that they can be sent to prison (like hundreds of other have been) for calling a senior citizen a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Hollywood isn't going to change their virtue signaling liberal propaganda. They cater to left wing loons and hope they will make up a big enough audience to cover costs.
Click to expand...


I am a conservative.  So is my sweetie.   She and I go see a movie every month or so.   We occasionally go with friends, most of whom are conservative.   It is entertainment.


----------



## WinterBorn

OK - this the musical piece I tried to put into the OP and couldn't get it in.  I slipped up a tiny bit on 3 notes toward the end, but got 97% done OK.  This is what I consider to be an artistic accomplishment, in contrast to acting, which really anyone can do. And I didn't get paid millions of $$ for this.

In any case, for anyone interested in the music, It's a baroque (1689) piece played in 3 parts on the mandolin (flat bridge cousin of the VIOlin).  Comes from the dual coronation of King William III & Queen Mary II.  It's called "Rights of Man", and is a Irish style tune, composed in connection with the 1688 Declaration of the Rights of Man, and "bill of rights", by the English parliament.

It has historical significance in European history, and American also, as one of the forerunners of our US Constitution.[/QUOTE]

Well done.   But, as I am sure you know, there are a LOT of talented musicians who would not survive without a day job.  We have had this conversation before.

But if you think acting is not an art, you have not tried it or paid attention.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Or maybe we could get a list of the people who do not understand what the word "fiction" means?  You know, the ones who think an actor in a fictional movie actually fired guns at people?    Those people need to be medicated.
> 
> Or do you dislike others exercising their right to free speech?


I do when their "speech" can have real negative effects like influencing kids to become violent.  Disliking however, doesn't embark on censorship (ordinarily) in my case, but that doesn't let the actors off the hook, who hypocritically blast away with no limitations to get the big paycheck, and then yammer about how bad guns are.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Well done.   But, as I am sure you know, there are a LOT of talented musicians who would not survive without a day job.  We have had this conversation before.
> 
> But if you think acting is not an art, you have not tried it or paid attention.


I just don't think it rates as art, particularly relative to the tens of million$$ a year many of them are getting.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.   But, as I am sure you know, there are a LOT of talented musicians who would not survive without a day job.  We have had this conversation before.
> 
> But if you think acting is not an art, you have not tried it or paid attention.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think it rates as art, particularly relative to the tens of millions a year many of them are getting.
Click to expand...


You are welcome to your opinion.   How much have you made playing music?   The actors who make the big money do so because they are worth it.  Their talent, and later their name, bring in bigger bucks to the studios.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe we could get a list of the people who do not understand what the word "fiction" means?  You know, the ones who think an actor in a fictional movie actually fired guns at people?    Those people need to be medicated.
> 
> Or do you dislike others exercising their right to free speech?
> 
> 
> 
> I do when their "speech" can have real negative effects like influencing kids to become violent.  Disliking however, doesn't embark on censorship (ordinarily) in my case, but that doesn't let the actors off the hook, who hypocritically blast away with no limitations to get the big paycheck, and then yammer about how bad guns are.
Click to expand...


They "blast away" in a theatrical production that is pure fiction.   Most people who watch movies know it is not real.


----------



## bodecea

BlueGin said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is refreshing to see someone who is not "I like what I like, and if you don't you are wrong!".
> 
> 
> 
> As well as anyone simply exercising their freedom of speech - some of which may be derogatory, but that often helps to make things get improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are going to cancel televising the Oscars because of your posts?
> You think Hollywood is going to change the movies they make because you don't go to the theater?
> 
> I think you have a better chance of convincing people that they can be sent to prison (like hundreds of other have been) for calling a senior citizen a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Hollywood isn't going to change their virtue signaling liberal propaganda. They cater to left wing loons and hope they will make up a big enough audience to cover costs.
Click to expand...

If what you say is true....they do that because the liberals are where the money is at.   The conservatives are poor, tasteless, and unemployed.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> You are welcome to your opinion.   How much have you made playing music?   The actors who make the big money do so because they are worth it.  Their talent, and later their name, bring in bigger bucks to the studios.


HA HA.  No offense. I just found that funny.  I doubt that most actors got work based on anything related to "talent".  More likely, knowing somebody, or doing something for somebody.

As for my income from music, I played 6 string electric guitar in a rock band for 9 years (during the 80s), and it was crucial to me then, as a major supplement to my dayjob work.  I can't remember ever getting paid for my mandolin or violin playing (or fiddle - violin/fiddle same thing).  Maybe I never really tried hard enough. I wouldn't know who to consult.

Probably a lot of musicians like me floating around. Sometimes you even see them playing outside a Walmart or some other big store, for tips.  Its a sad sight - especially when you see movie actors getting so much, for doing so (relatively) little.


----------



## protectionist

bodecea said:


> If what you say is true....they do that because the liberals are where the money is at.   The conservatives are poor, tasteless, and unemployed.


The thread doesn't need poor, tasteless, and downright dumb postings.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> They "blast away" in a theatrical production that is pure fiction.   Most people who watch movies know it is not real.


Sure, but fictional or not, it does have effect on kids.  I remember when I was a kid, and westerns were immensely popular both on TV and in movies.  The bad gang kids used to actually mimic the outlaws they saw on the screen - their accent and saying. 

Thankfully, they didn't go so far as to acquire guns and use them.  Nowadays, it might be different.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> You are goofy


Shucks, and I really thought I was going to get your endorsement too.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to your opinion.   How much have you made playing music?   The actors who make the big money do so because they are worth it.  Their talent, and later their name, bring in bigger bucks to the studios.
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA.  No offense. I just found that funny.  I doubt that most actors got work based on anything related to "talent".  More likely, knowing somebody, or doing something for somebody.
> 
> As for my income from music, I played 6 string electric guitar in a rock band for 9 years (during the 80s), and it was crucial to me then, as a major supplement to my dayjob work.  I can't remember ever getting paid for my mandolin or violin playing (or fiddle - violin/fiddle same thing).  Maybe I never really tried hard enough. I wouldn't know who to consult.
> 
> Probably a lot of musicians like me floating around. Sometimes you even see them playing outside a Walmart or some other big store, for tips.  Its a sad sight - especially when you see movie actors getting so much, for doing so (relatively) little.
Click to expand...


Movie actors produce a product worth hundreds of millions of dollars 

Realatively a lot


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to your opinion.   How much have you made playing music?   The actors who make the big money do so because they are worth it.  Their talent, and later their name, bring in bigger bucks to the studios.
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA.  No offense. I just found that funny.  I doubt that most actors got work based on anything related to "talent".  More likely, knowing somebody, or doing something for somebody.
> 
> As for my income from music, I played 6 string electric guitar in a rock band for 9 years (during the 80s), and it was crucial to me then, as a major supplement to my dayjob work.  I can't remember ever getting paid for my mandolin or violin playing (or fiddle - violin/fiddle same thing).  Maybe I never really tried hard enough. I wouldn't know who to consult.
> 
> Probably a lot of musicians like me floating around. Sometimes you even see them playing outside a Walmart or some other big store, for tips.  Its a sad sight - especially when you see movie actors getting so much, for doing so (relatively) little.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of hack actors who get by because they are pretty.   But the same can be said for musicians.   Atlanta has an excellent local music scene.  I know 100+ very talented musicians.  I know only 1 that makes his living from his music.  And that is because he is a sought after instructor.

Your disdain of actors is your opinion.   But to take words written on a page, create a character and them move people to tears, laughter or even fear, is a talent.   If you think they have no talent, you have never tried to create a character and bring it to life.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They "blast away" in a theatrical production that is pure fiction.   Most people who watch movies know it is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but fictional or not, it does have effect on kids.  I remember when I was a kid, and westerns were immensely popular both on TV and in movies.  The bad gang kids used to actually mimic the outlaws they saw on the screen - their accent and saying.
> 
> Thankfully, they didn't go so far as to acquire guns and use them.  Nowadays, it might be different.
Click to expand...


Then those kids were not taught right from wrong or that pretend is not reality.   It is certainly not the fault of the actor or the people who made the movie.


----------



## BlueGin

WinterBorn said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is refreshing to see someone who is not "I like what I like, and if you don't you are wrong!".
> 
> 
> 
> As well as anyone simply exercising their freedom of speech - some of which may be derogatory, but that often helps to make things get improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are going to cancel televising the Oscars because of your posts?
> You think Hollywood is going to change the movies they make because you don't go to the theater?
> 
> I think you have a better chance of convincing people that they can be sent to prison (like hundreds of other have been) for calling a senior citizen a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Hollywood isn't going to change their virtue signaling liberal propaganda. They cater to left wing loons and hope they will make up a big enough audience to cover costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a conservative.  So is my sweetie.   She and I go see a movie every month or so.   We occasionally go with friends, most of whom are conservative.   It is entertainment.
Click to expand...

Ooh every month. You'd better step it up if you want Hollywood to meet their quotas. What do ya want a cookie? *Rolls Eyes*.

Last movie I saw was Black Panther ...before that The New Thor...

I go once every 2/3 months ( maybe...if that ). 

Movies are NOT the only entertainment venue available to the public.

I have also been to the Circus,To Concerts, on weekend road trips  etc...


----------



## BlueGin

Lysistrata said:


> Acting actually is a rather difficult craft. So is screenwriting. Both require imagination, creativity, an ability to grasp human emotion, and intense concentration. I've always enjoyed interviews, such as James Lipton's, with actors in dramas when they are asked to describe their understanding of the characters they play. Acting in these roles is a very psychological process. And actors in movies have a more difficult time because movies are not shot in a linear fashion. One may find one's self in bed with someone in Prague before ever shooting the scene in which they first meet in NYC.
> 
> I took some writing classes a while back in things like fiction writing, screenwriting, and dialogue. The one thing that the teachers always stressed was, when creating a character, the writer first had to create the character's background, even if some of the events never were mentioned in the finished work, to shape the character, like who was James Bond when he was growing up? Only son of a housewife and an engineer? Good grades, or did he screw up? Just how did he end up On Her Majesty's Secret Service?
> 
> But I guess that some people just don't like movies.



Please. A friend and I just sat and watched a movie being filmed here at one of the casinos. It consisted of two starlets carrying trays of fake drinks and walking back and forth to the same two tables for two hours.

Took them two hours to get "walking" right.

Derp. LOL


----------



## WinterBorn

BlueGin said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is refreshing to see someone who is not "I like what I like, and if you don't you are wrong!".
> 
> 
> 
> As well as anyone simply exercising their freedom of speech - some of which may be derogatory, but that often helps to make things get improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are going to cancel televising the Oscars because of your posts?
> You think Hollywood is going to change the movies they make because you don't go to the theater?
> 
> I think you have a better chance of convincing people that they can be sent to prison (like hundreds of other have been) for calling a senior citizen a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Hollywood isn't going to change their virtue signaling liberal propaganda. They cater to left wing loons and hope they will make up a big enough audience to cover costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a conservative.  So is my sweetie.   She and I go see a movie every month or so.   We occasionally go with friends, most of whom are conservative.   It is entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh every month. You'd better step it up if you want Hollywood to meet their quotas. What do ya want a cookie? *Rolls Eyes*.
> 
> Last movie I saw was Black Panther ...before that The New Thor...
> 
> I go once every 2/3 months ( maybe...if that ).
> 
> Movies are NOT the only entertainment venue available to the public.
> 
> I have also been to the Circus,To Concerts, on weekend road trips  etc...
Click to expand...


LMAO!   People talk about not going to the movies and you say nothing.  I say we go every month or so, and you decide to go off on a sarcastic bender.   Too funny.   WE go when there is something we want to see.   Often it is old movies playing at a theater that specializes in such films.

I know there are plenty of entertainments available.   There are excellent local music venues and bands, we travel a good bit, and we enjoy staying home cooking, and the shooting range is an occasional bit of fun.   If I am going every month or so, we obviously have other entertainments we enjoy.


----------



## BlueGin

WinterBorn said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well as anyone simply exercising their freedom of speech - some of which may be derogatory, but that often helps to make things get improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they are going to cancel televising the Oscars because of your posts?
> You think Hollywood is going to change the movies they make because you don't go to the theater?
> 
> I think you have a better chance of convincing people that they can be sent to prison (like hundreds of other have been) for calling a senior citizen a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Hollywood isn't going to change their virtue signaling liberal propaganda. They cater to left wing loons and hope they will make up a big enough audience to cover costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a conservative.  So is my sweetie.   She and I go see a movie every month or so.   We occasionally go with friends, most of whom are conservative.   It is entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh every month. You'd better step it up if you want Hollywood to meet their quotas. What do ya want a cookie? *Rolls Eyes*.
> 
> Last movie I saw was Black Panther ...before that The New Thor...
> 
> I go once every 2/3 months ( maybe...if that ).
> 
> Movies are NOT the only entertainment venue available to the public.
> 
> I have also been to the Circus,To Concerts, on weekend road trips  etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   People talk about not going to the movies and you say nothing.  I say we go every month or so, and you decide to go off on a sarcastic bender.   Too funny.   WE go when there is something we want to see.   Often it is old movies playing at a theater that specializes in such films.
> 
> I know there are plenty of entertainments available.   There are excellent local music venues and bands, we travel a good bit, and we enjoy staying home cooking, and the shooting range is an occasional bit of fun.   If I am going every month or so, we obviously have other entertainments we enjoy.
Click to expand...

And you were questioning people not going at all. Do you have a point or do you just like to argue?


----------



## WinterBorn

BlueGin said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think they are going to cancel televising the Oscars because of your posts?
> You think Hollywood is going to change the movies they make because you don't go to the theater?
> 
> I think you have a better chance of convincing people that they can be sent to prison (like hundreds of other have been) for calling a senior citizen a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Hollywood isn't going to change their virtue signaling liberal propaganda. They cater to left wing loons and hope they will make up a big enough audience to cover costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a conservative.  So is my sweetie.   She and I go see a movie every month or so.   We occasionally go with friends, most of whom are conservative.   It is entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh every month. You'd better step it up if you want Hollywood to meet their quotas. What do ya want a cookie? *Rolls Eyes*.
> 
> Last movie I saw was Black Panther ...before that The New Thor...
> 
> I go once every 2/3 months ( maybe...if that ).
> 
> Movies are NOT the only entertainment venue available to the public.
> 
> I have also been to the Circus,To Concerts, on weekend road trips  etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   People talk about not going to the movies and you say nothing.  I say we go every month or so, and you decide to go off on a sarcastic bender.   Too funny.   WE go when there is something we want to see.   Often it is old movies playing at a theater that specializes in such films.
> 
> I know there are plenty of entertainments available.   There are excellent local music venues and bands, we travel a good bit, and we enjoy staying home cooking, and the shooting range is an occasional bit of fun.   If I am going every month or so, we obviously have other entertainments we enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were questioning people not going at all. Do you have a point or do you just like to argue?
Click to expand...


Actually, I was ridiculing the OP's rant against an awards show he is not obligated to watch.


----------



## BlueGin

WinterBorn said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Hollywood isn't going to change their virtue signaling liberal propaganda. They cater to left wing loons and hope they will make up a big enough audience to cover costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative.  So is my sweetie.   She and I go see a movie every month or so.   We occasionally go with friends, most of whom are conservative.   It is entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh every month. You'd better step it up if you want Hollywood to meet their quotas. What do ya want a cookie? *Rolls Eyes*.
> 
> Last movie I saw was Black Panther ...before that The New Thor...
> 
> I go once every 2/3 months ( maybe...if that ).
> 
> Movies are NOT the only entertainment venue available to the public.
> 
> I have also been to the Circus,To Concerts, on weekend road trips  etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   People talk about not going to the movies and you say nothing.  I say we go every month or so, and you decide to go off on a sarcastic bender.   Too funny.   WE go when there is something we want to see.   Often it is old movies playing at a theater that specializes in such films.
> 
> I know there are plenty of entertainments available.   There are excellent local music venues and bands, we travel a good bit, and we enjoy staying home cooking, and the shooting range is an occasional bit of fun.   If I am going every month or so, we obviously have other entertainments we enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were questioning people not going at all. Do you have a point or do you just like to argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I was ridiculing the OP's rant against an awards show he is not obligated to watch.
Click to expand...


Awards shows are meaningless. The industry has made them even more pointless for creating so many for the sole purpose of patting themselves on the back and grandstanding.

They nominate and award based on virtue signaling in support of the minorities/ causes of the moment to make themselves feel better.

A sign that these people are bored and don't actually live in reality with the rest of the world.

Saying awards show are stupid is just common knowledge.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlueGin said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative.  So is my sweetie.   She and I go see a movie every month or so.   We occasionally go with friends, most of whom are conservative.   It is entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh every month. You'd better step it up if you want Hollywood to meet their quotas. What do ya want a cookie? *Rolls Eyes*.
> 
> Last movie I saw was Black Panther ...before that The New Thor...
> 
> I go once every 2/3 months ( maybe...if that ).
> 
> Movies are NOT the only entertainment venue available to the public.
> 
> I have also been to the Circus,To Concerts, on weekend road trips  etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   People talk about not going to the movies and you say nothing.  I say we go every month or so, and you decide to go off on a sarcastic bender.   Too funny.   WE go when there is something we want to see.   Often it is old movies playing at a theater that specializes in such films.
> 
> I know there are plenty of entertainments available.   There are excellent local music venues and bands, we travel a good bit, and we enjoy staying home cooking, and the shooting range is an occasional bit of fun.   If I am going every month or so, we obviously have other entertainments we enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were questioning people not going at all. Do you have a point or do you just like to argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I was ridiculing the OP's rant against an awards show he is not obligated to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awards shows are meaningless. The industry has made them even more pointless for creating so many for the sole purpose of patting themselves on the back and grandstanding.
> 
> They nominate and award based on virtue signaling in support of the minorities/ causes of the moment to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A sign that these people are bored and don't actually live in reality with the rest of the world.
> 
> Saying awards show are stupid is just common knowledge.
Click to expand...


And many people watch them and enjoy them.   We were invited to 3 Oscar parties.  We didn't have an interest in the Oscars, so we didn't go.  If people enjoy them, I see nothing wrong with them.


----------



## BlueGin

WinterBorn said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh every month. You'd better step it up if you want Hollywood to meet their quotas. What do ya want a cookie? *Rolls Eyes*.
> 
> Last movie I saw was Black Panther ...before that The New Thor...
> 
> I go once every 2/3 months ( maybe...if that ).
> 
> Movies are NOT the only entertainment venue available to the public.
> 
> I have also been to the Circus,To Concerts, on weekend road trips  etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!   People talk about not going to the movies and you say nothing.  I say we go every month or so, and you decide to go off on a sarcastic bender.   Too funny.   WE go when there is something we want to see.   Often it is old movies playing at a theater that specializes in such films.
> 
> I know there are plenty of entertainments available.   There are excellent local music venues and bands, we travel a good bit, and we enjoy staying home cooking, and the shooting range is an occasional bit of fun.   If I am going every month or so, we obviously have other entertainments we enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were questioning people not going at all. Do you have a point or do you just like to argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I was ridiculing the OP's rant against an awards show he is not obligated to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awards shows are meaningless. The industry has made them even more pointless for creating so many for the sole purpose of patting themselves on the back and grandstanding.
> 
> They nominate and award based on virtue signaling in support of the minorities/ causes of the moment to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A sign that these people are bored and don't actually live in reality with the rest of the world.
> 
> Saying awards show are stupid is just common knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And many people watch them and enjoy them.   We were invited to 3 Oscar parties.  We didn't have an interest in the Oscars, so we didn't go.  If people enjoy them, I see nothing wrong with them.
Click to expand...

Yeah well some people like stupid crap...see the Kardashian's.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlueGin said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!   People talk about not going to the movies and you say nothing.  I say we go every month or so, and you decide to go off on a sarcastic bender.   Too funny.   WE go when there is something we want to see.   Often it is old movies playing at a theater that specializes in such films.
> 
> I know there are plenty of entertainments available.   There are excellent local music venues and bands, we travel a good bit, and we enjoy staying home cooking, and the shooting range is an occasional bit of fun.   If I am going every month or so, we obviously have other entertainments we enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> And you were questioning people not going at all. Do you have a point or do you just like to argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I was ridiculing the OP's rant against an awards show he is not obligated to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awards shows are meaningless. The industry has made them even more pointless for creating so many for the sole purpose of patting themselves on the back and grandstanding.
> 
> They nominate and award based on virtue signaling in support of the minorities/ causes of the moment to make themselves feel better.
> 
> A sign that these people are bored and don't actually live in reality with the rest of the world.
> 
> Saying awards show are stupid is just common knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And many people watch them and enjoy them.   We were invited to 3 Oscar parties.  We didn't have an interest in the Oscars, so we didn't go.  If people enjoy them, I see nothing wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah well some people like stupid crap...see the Kardashian's.
Click to expand...


Ah I see.  Another "If I don't like it, people who do are stupid"?   That explains a lot.

Here is a suggestion.  If you don't like the awards ceremony shows, don't watch them.  Why do you care if someone else does?


----------



## Lysistrata

BlueGin said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acting actually is a rather difficult craft. So is screenwriting. Both require imagination, creativity, an ability to grasp human emotion, and intense concentration. I've always enjoyed interviews, such as James Lipton's, with actors in dramas when they are asked to describe their understanding of the characters they play. Acting in these roles is a very psychological process. And actors in movies have a more difficult time because movies are not shot in a linear fashion. One may find one's self in bed with someone in Prague before ever shooting the scene in which they first meet in NYC.
> 
> I took some writing classes a while back in things like fiction writing, screenwriting, and dialogue. The one thing that the teachers always stressed was, when creating a character, the writer first had to create the character's background, even if some of the events never were mentioned in the finished work, to shape the character, like who was James Bond when he was growing up? Only son of a housewife and an engineer? Good grades, or did he screw up? Just how did he end up On Her Majesty's Secret Service?
> 
> But I guess that some people just don't like movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please. A friend and I just sat and watched a movie being filmed here at one of the casinos. It consisted of two starlets carrying trays of fake drinks and walking back and forth to the same two tables for two hours.
> 
> Took them two hours to get "walking" right.
> 
> Derp. LOL
Click to expand...


I don't know what production you saw, and there is a lot of low-budget tripe out there, plus it is not unusual to have several "takes" until the director is satisfied with what he or she sees on the monitor. I used to work in downtown DC, where productions came and went for filming, usually with notables like Clint Eastwood and Kevin Costner, and not everything was done in one "take." It takes a lot of work to make a film. The hours with speech coaches (watch Sean Bean, from Yorkshire, carry off a perfect American accent in "The Hitcher" or Ryan Kwanten, an Aussie, transform himself into a very believable, some-what slow-witted Louisiana kid in "True Blood," Daniel Day-Lewis, a Brit, transforming himself into an American gang leader in "Gangs of New York" and also into Abraham Lincoln, not to mention that Tom Hanks nearly starved himself to play the lead roles in "Philadelphia" and "Castaway," in which he spent an entire two-hour film talking to a soccer ball). And this does not even take into account all the behind-the-scenes work, i.e. editing, music, makeup and costumes, attention to detail, the actors' character studies, their hours in the gym making sure that their bodies are up to appearing on camera.

I know that there is a right-wing political thing afoot to somehow demonize movie-making for some stupid reason or another, but that's just political rot.


----------



## rightwinger

I generally don’t watch the Oscars because I haven’t seen the films. Many are fairly obscure films I wouldn’t normally watch

Sometimes, it’s a head scratcher as to why they like the films. I like Rotten Tomatoes that gives a critic and audience score and comments about the film

For the most part, the Oscars provides a heads up for which films to watch. Usually, I wait for HBO or Netflix


----------



## Lysistrata

rightwinger said:


> I generally don’t watch the Oscars because I haven’t seen the films. Many are fairly obscure films I wouldn’t normally watch
> 
> Sometimes, it’s a head scratcher as to why they like the films. I like Rotten Tomatoes that gives a critic and audience score and comments about the film
> 
> For the most part, the Oscars provides a heads up for which films to watch. Usually, I wait for HBO or Netflix



I haven't seen any of them, and I usually do the same as you. I can't tell you the last time that I was in a movie theater. Not only the Oscars, but the various film festivals like Cannes and Sundance, give a good heads up as to separating the crap from the gems. Plus there are the films that are based on books, which is a crapshoot. Loved "Lord of the Rings," which involved taking an entire cast and crew to New Zealand for months. I didn't think that anything could be done with my beloved Tolkien," but it came back really well done. So did "The Bridges of Madison County." Making books into two-hour movies is quite a challenge, since so much has to be cut out or they would be making a ten-hour movie. This is why screenwriting is so difficult. As I write this, I'm looking at the tape of "Dr. Zhivago" on my shelf.


----------



## Hiryuu

WinterBorn said:


> Shouldn't you be outside yelling for kids to get off your lawn?   And maybe calling the cops to have them arrested if they insult you?



Yeah, probably wouldn't get an Oscar for it.
It breaks all the rules for winning an Oscar.

It was nominated for a Golden Globe and made $144 million more (that's more than twice as much) than the 2018 Oscar Winner _Shape of Water_ at the box office though.


----------



## WinterBorn

Hiryuu said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be outside yelling for kids to get off your lawn?   And maybe calling the cops to have them arrested if they insult you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, probably wouldn't get an Oscar for it.
> It breaks all the rules for winning an Oscar.
> 
> It was nominated for a Golden Globe and made $144 million more (that's more than twice as much) than the 2018 Oscar Winner _Shape of Water_ at the box office though.
Click to expand...


Gran Torino won quite a few awards.  Slumdog Millionaire won Best Picture that year.

And Protectionist is certainly no Clint Eastwood.  And I'm pretty sure, if Walt Kowalski were real, he would not call the police if someone called him a "dumbass".


----------



## Hiryuu

WinterBorn said:


> Gran Torino won quite a few awards.  Slumdog Millionaire won Best Picture that year.



So what, the point is that the Oscars really don't have anything to do with what people actually want to watch?


----------



## WinterBorn

Hiryuu said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gran Torino won quite a few awards.  Slumdog Millionaire won Best Picture that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what, the point is that the Oscars really don't have anything to do with what people actually want to watch?
Click to expand...


The Academy Awards are not about popularity.  The Academy's website describes it this way: "Regular awards are presented for outstanding individual or collective film achievements in a wide variety of categories. Most categories are nominated by the members of the corresponding branch–actors nominate actors, film editors nominate film editors, etc."

The People's Choice Awards would be more about what the public wants.   The Academy Awards are about recognizing what the people who work in the industry think are the best achievements that year.  The reason it became so big is because people understand that being recognized by your peers is one of the highest honors.


----------



## Hiryuu

WinterBorn said:


> The Academy Awards are not about popularity.  The Academy's website describes it this way: "Regular awards are presented for outstanding individual or collective film achievements in a wide variety of categories. Most categories are nominated by the members of the corresponding branch–actors nominate actors, film editors nominate film editors, etc."
> 
> The People's Choice Awards would be more about what the public wants.   The Academy Awards are about recognizing what the people who work in the industry think are the best achievements that year.  The reason it became so big is because people understand that being recognized by your peers is one of the highest honors.



Uh yeah, that's what I said, thanks for agreeing.


----------



## Lysistrata

Complaining about someone else's efforts is not the same thing as offering one's own efforts. In the arts, one offers one's own work. Let's see what the complainers have to offer to the cultural mix, their authors, their movie-makers, their visual artists. The door is always open.


----------



## WinterBorn

Hiryuu said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Academy Awards are not about popularity.  The Academy's website describes it this way: "Regular awards are presented for outstanding individual or collective film achievements in a wide variety of categories. Most categories are nominated by the members of the corresponding branch–actors nominate actors, film editors nominate film editors, etc."
> 
> The People's Choice Awards would be more about what the public wants.   The Academy Awards are about recognizing what the people who work in the industry think are the best achievements that year.  The reason it became so big is because people understand that being recognized by your peers is one of the highest honors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah, that's what I said, thanks for agreeing.
Click to expand...


Yep.  But that does not mean either is better or worse.  Just different standards.


----------



## rightwinger

Lysistrata said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don’t watch the Oscars because I haven’t seen the films. Many are fairly obscure films I wouldn’t normally watch
> 
> Sometimes, it’s a head scratcher as to why they like the films. I like Rotten Tomatoes that gives a critic and audience score and comments about the film
> 
> For the most part, the Oscars provides a heads up for which films to watch. Usually, I wait for HBO or Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any of them, and I usually do the same as you. I can't tell you the last time that I was in a movie theater. Not only the Oscars, but the various film festivals like Cannes and Sundance, give a good heads up as to separating the crap from the gems. Plus there are the films that are based on books, which is a crapshoot. Loved "Lord of the Rings," which involved taking an entire cast and crew to New Zealand for months. I didn't think that anything could be done with my beloved Tolkien," but it came back really well done. So did "The Bridges of Madison County." Making books into two-hour movies is quite a challenge, since so much has to be cut out or they would be making a ten-hour movie. This is why screenwriting is so difficult. As I write this, I'm looking at the tape of "Dr. Zhivago" on my shelf.
Click to expand...

That is why I love cable TV movies ......there is no two hour limitation
Couldn’t do Game of Thrones in the movies
The quality of cable TV movies is outstanding.


----------



## rightwinger

WinterBorn said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be outside yelling for kids to get off your lawn?   And maybe calling the cops to have them arrested if they insult you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, probably wouldn't get an Oscar for it.
> It breaks all the rules for winning an Oscar.
> 
> It was nominated for a Golden Globe and made $144 million more (that's more than twice as much) than the 2018 Oscar Winner _Shape of Water_ at the box office though.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gran Torino won quite a few awards.  Slumdog Millionaire won Best Picture that year.
> 
> And Protectionist is certainly no Clint Eastwood.  And I'm pretty sure, if Walt Kowalski were real, he would not call the police if someone called him a "dumbass".
Click to expand...

Gran Torino is a movie I would watch any time
Slumdog Millionaire is something I would never watch in a million years but watched because it won Best Picture.......Great film


----------



## Hiryuu

WinterBorn said:


> Yep.  But that does not mean either is better or worse.  Just different standards.



Who requires a determination of which is better or worse?
Better or worse at what, because there is a distinction there?

I am not complaining about people patting themselves on the back for producing and awarding movies of such extreme caliber that fewer people find them entertaining.


----------



## WinterBorn

Hiryuu said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  But that does not mean either is better or worse.  Just different standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who requires a determination of which is better or worse?
> Better or worse at what, because there is a distinction there?
> 
> I am not complaining about people patting themselves on the back for producing and awarding movies of such extreme caliber that fewer people find them entertaining.
Click to expand...


Apparently the OP needs it.   Unless I missed his rants about the People's Choice awards or the Golden Globes.


----------



## Hiryuu

WinterBorn said:


> Apparently the OP needs it.   Unless I missed his rants about the People's Choice awards or the Golden Globes.



That would really depend on whether or not the OP viewed the job of the film industry to be entertaining the people or themselves.
He did seem to think that some value could be assessed in how well they managed to entertain others.

Personally, it's art, and art is subjective.
I would be more interested in who wins the 2018 Best Craft Beer awards anyway.


----------



## Lysistrata

Hiryuu said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gran Torino won quite a few awards.  Slumdog Millionaire won Best Picture that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what, the point is that the Oscars really don't have anything to do with what people actually want to watch?
Click to expand...


The Oscars are voted on by people in the film industry. Of course this industry, like every other industry, is motivated by profits, so the consideration of the box-office gross obviously involves "what people actually want to watch," given that the public can just stay home and watch something else. The people can go to other movies, watch TV, read books, clean the refrigerator, stay in bed, or play Monopoly. Whatever. People are not forced to do anything. However, the Oscar voting also involves what those who vote on them think has artistic merit in the various fields.

The entertainment industry, movies, music, TV shows, etc. should not be run by people too dump to turn the channel or to decline to go pay to see a movie that they don't like. Shit, man. I've got HBO, Netflix, a remote control. If you don't like something, you've got your remote. Go change the channel or clean out your garage or sing hymns or something.


----------



## Hiryuu

Lysistrata said:


> The Oscars are voted on by people in the film industry. Of course this industry, like every other industry, is motivated by profits, so the consideration of the box-office gross obviously involves "what people actually want to watch," given that the public can just stay home and watch something else. The people can go to other movies, watch TV, read books, clean the refrigerator, stay in bed, or play Monopoly. Whatever. People are not forced to do anything. However, the Oscar voting also involves what those who vote on them think has artistic merit in the various fields.
> 
> The entertainment industry, movies, music, TV shows, etc. should not be run by people too dump to turn the channel or to decline to go pay to see a movie that they don't like. Shit, man. I've got HBO, Netflix, a remote control. If you don't like something, you've got your remote. Go change the channel or clean out your garage or sing hymns or something.



Uh, thanks, but it isn't like I was asking permission to do what I want to do. 
Go fuck yourself, if you think it is necessary to tell me what I already know I can do.


----------



## rightwinger

I think it is great that the Oscars have not sold out to the big money interests


----------



## Lysistrata

Hiryuu said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oscars are voted on by people in the film industry. Of course this industry, like every other industry, is motivated by profits, so the consideration of the box-office gross obviously involves "what people actually want to watch," given that the public can just stay home and watch something else. The people can go to other movies, watch TV, read books, clean the refrigerator, stay in bed, or play Monopoly. Whatever. People are not forced to do anything. However, the Oscar voting also involves what those who vote on them think has artistic merit in the various fields.
> 
> The entertainment industry, movies, music, TV shows, etc. should not be run by people too dump to turn the channel or to decline to go pay to see a movie that they don't like. Shit, man. I've got HBO, Netflix, a remote control. If you don't like something, you've got your remote. Go change the channel or clean out your garage or sing hymns or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, thanks, but it isn't like I was asking permission to do what I want to do.
> Go fuck yourself, if you think it is necessary to tell me what I already know I can do.
Click to expand...


I was raised decently by decent parents, and therefore do not normally tell people to "go fuck" themselves. If you already know what you can do, why don't you just do it?


----------



## Hiryuu

Lysistrata said:


> I was raised decently by decent parents, and therefore do not normally tell people to "go fuck" themselves. If you already know what you can do, why don't you just do it?



I don't care about your upbringing, I didn't ask for your approval.

I simply posted a clip from a movie I was reminded of when WinterBorn mention someone else should go outside and tell people to get off their lawn.
I mentioned how it didn't win an Oscar, and gave my reasons for why I understood it wouldn't.
Then I commented on the fact it still got more at the box office than the 2018 Oscar winner.

It seems as though a lot of you have a problem with thinking anyone needs your stupid opinion on what we should do.
Mind your own business, and stop worrying about what I am doing you fucking busybody.


----------



## WinterBorn

Hiryuu said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the OP needs it.   Unless I missed his rants about the People's Choice awards or the Golden Globes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would really depend on whether or not the OP viewed the job of the film industry to be entertaining the people or themselves.
> He did seem to think that some value could be assessed in how well they managed to entertain others.
> 
> Personally, it's art, and art is subjective.
> I would be more interested in who wins the 2018 Best Craft Beer awards anyway.
Click to expand...


Now THAT is an award show worth watching!


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Movie actors produce a product worth hundreds of millions of dollars
> 
> Realatively a lot


Maybe, but their production is one that anybody could do.  Can anybody play the piece of baroque music I played in post # 43  ?  Or thousands of other performances, by thousands of other musicians ?


----------



## protectionist

Lysistrata said:


> The Oscars are voted on by people in the film industry. Of course this industry, like every other industry, is motivated by profits, so the consideration of the box-office gross obviously involves "what people actually want to watch," given that the public can just stay home and watch something else. The people can go to other movies, watch TV, read books, clean the refrigerator, stay in bed, or play Monopoly. Whatever. People are not forced to do anything. However, the Oscar voting also involves what those who vote on them think has artistic merit in the various fields.
> 
> The entertainment industry, movies, music, TV shows, etc. should not be run by people too dump to turn the channel or to decline to go pay to see a movie that they don't like. Shit, man. I've got HBO, Netflix, a remote control. If you don't like something, you've got your remote. Go change the channel or clean out your garage or sing hymns or something.



_"artistic merit_" ?


----------



## Lysistrata

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oscars are voted on by people in the film industry. Of course this industry, like every other industry, is motivated by profits, so the consideration of the box-office gross obviously involves "what people actually want to watch," given that the public can just stay home and watch something else. The people can go to other movies, watch TV, read books, clean the refrigerator, stay in bed, or play Monopoly. Whatever. People are not forced to do anything. However, the Oscar voting also involves what those who vote on them think has artistic merit in the various fields.
> 
> The entertainment industry, movies, music, TV shows, etc. should not be run by people too dump to turn the channel or to decline to go pay to see a movie that they don't like. Shit, man. I've got HBO, Netflix, a remote control. If you don't like something, you've got your remote. Go change the channel or clean out your garage or sing hymns or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"artistic merit_" ?
Click to expand...


So I take it that you don't like movies. Well, good on ya. Music is a different genre than movies, didn't ya know. I still don't understand what your beef is. Music is audio, moving pictures are a visual interpretation of a story. No picture of Marilyn Monroe is going to change that. I've seen pictures of John Wayne and other horse-opera guys even used as avatars, and Wayne never played anything but himself. At least John Ford had enough sense to take him out of the saddle.

It's difficult to respond to people who dislike an entire genre, which I think is really, really dumb. But if they don't like movies, I do hope that they read books at least.


----------



## protectionist

Lysistrata said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oscars are voted on by people in the film industry. Of course this industry, like every other industry, is motivated by profits, so the consideration of the box-office gross obviously involves "what people actually want to watch," given that the public can just stay home and watch something else. The people can go to other movies, watch TV, read books, clean the refrigerator, stay in bed, or play Monopoly. Whatever. People are not forced to do anything. However, the Oscar voting also involves what those who vote on them think has artistic merit in the various fields.
> 
> The entertainment industry, movies, music, TV shows, etc. should not be run by people too dump to turn the channel or to decline to go pay to see a movie that they don't like. Shit, man. I've got HBO, Netflix, a remote control. If you don't like something, you've got your remote. Go change the channel or clean out your garage or sing hymns or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"artistic merit_" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I take it that you don't like movies. Well, good on ya. Music is a different genre than movies, didn't ya know. I still don't understand what your beef is. Music is audio, moving pictures are a visual interpretation of a story. No picture of Marilyn Monroe is going to change that. I've seen pictures of John Wayne and other horse-opera guys even used as avatars, and Wayne never played anything but himself. At least John Ford had enough sense to take him out of the saddle.
> 
> It's difficult to respond to people who dislike an entire genre, which I think is really, really dumb. But if they don't like movies, I do hope that they read books at least.
Click to expand...

Didn't say I don't like movies. My beef is more with the actors who accept awards and act like they've really dine something special.  MM is shown here, because she was special great dancer and singer in addition to top notch looks and acting


----------



## Lysistrata

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oscars are voted on by people in the film industry. Of course this industry, like every other industry, is motivated by profits, so the consideration of the box-office gross obviously involves "what people actually want to watch," given that the public can just stay home and watch something else. The people can go to other movies, watch TV, read books, clean the refrigerator, stay in bed, or play Monopoly. Whatever. People are not forced to do anything. However, the Oscar voting also involves what those who vote on them think has artistic merit in the various fields.
> 
> The entertainment industry, movies, music, TV shows, etc. should not be run by people too dump to turn the channel or to decline to go pay to see a movie that they don't like. Shit, man. I've got HBO, Netflix, a remote control. If you don't like something, you've got your remote. Go change the channel or clean out your garage or sing hymns or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"artistic merit_" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I take it that you don't like movies. Well, good on ya. Music is a different genre than movies, didn't ya know. I still don't understand what your beef is. Music is audio, moving pictures are a visual interpretation of a story. No picture of Marilyn Monroe is going to change that. I've seen pictures of John Wayne and other horse-opera guys even used as avatars, and Wayne never played anything but himself. At least John Ford had enough sense to take him out of the saddle.
> 
> It's difficult to respond to people who dislike an entire genre, which I think is really, really dumb. But if they don't like movies, I do hope that they read books at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say I don't like movies. My beef is more with the actors who accept awards and act like they've really dine something
> special.  MM is shown here, because she was special great dancer and singer in addition to top notch looks and acting
Click to expand...


Look at all the politicians and "religious" leaders who act like they've really done something special when they've done nothing special. Same thing. Look at all of the hoopla around Billy Graham. I didn't have anything much against him. He was a church leader in a religion that I am not a member of so I just thought of him as such.He may have been a "star" in his craft, but a lifetime achievement award at the U.S. Capitol rather than some church of the denomination he represented? Politicians and others who liked him could have come there to pay their respects.
There are all sorts of award shows, too. Grammies, CWA's, BAFTA's (Britain), etc, recognizing achievements in a given field as perceived by those in the same field. Don't fans of country and western music "crown" those each year whom they perceive have accomplished something in the field of country and western music? Should this all be abolished?


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie actors produce a product worth hundreds of millions of dollars
> 
> Realatively a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but their production is one that anybody could do.  Can anybody play the piece of baroque music I played in post # 43  ?  Or thousands of other performances, by thousands of other musicians ?
Click to expand...

If anyone could do it, they wouldn’t be paid tens of millions of dollars to act
They put fannies in the seats and get paid to do it


----------



## Lysistrata

Of the people who don't like this, let them do it themselves. Go ahead! if you think that you can do better, do better! Come on. Better scripts, better actors, better directors. Come on up and do it. We are waiting for you and your contributions.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie actors produce a product worth hundreds of millions of dollars
> 
> Realatively a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but their production is one that anybody could do.  Can anybody play the piece of baroque music I played in post # 43  ?  Or thousands of other performances, by thousands of other musicians ?
Click to expand...


You think anybody can do it?   YOu are very much mistaken.  That is why some actors turn in amazing performances and other suck every time.

Can anyone play a piece of baroque music?   Anyone who takes lessons and practices, yes.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oscars are voted on by people in the film industry. Of course this industry, like every other industry, is motivated by profits, so the consideration of the box-office gross obviously involves "what people actually want to watch," given that the public can just stay home and watch something else. The people can go to other movies, watch TV, read books, clean the refrigerator, stay in bed, or play Monopoly. Whatever. People are not forced to do anything. However, the Oscar voting also involves what those who vote on them think has artistic merit in the various fields.
> 
> The entertainment industry, movies, music, TV shows, etc. should not be run by people too dump to turn the channel or to decline to go pay to see a movie that they don't like. Shit, man. I've got HBO, Netflix, a remote control. If you don't like something, you've got your remote. Go change the channel or clean out your garage or sing hymns or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"artistic merit_" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I take it that you don't like movies. Well, good on ya. Music is a different genre than movies, didn't ya know. I still don't understand what your beef is. Music is audio, moving pictures are a visual interpretation of a story. No picture of Marilyn Monroe is going to change that. I've seen pictures of John Wayne and other horse-opera guys even used as avatars, and Wayne never played anything but himself. At least John Ford had enough sense to take him out of the saddle.
> 
> It's difficult to respond to people who dislike an entire genre, which I think is really, really dumb. But if they don't like movies, I do hope that they read books at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say I don't like movies. My beef is more with the actors who accept awards and act like they've really dine something special.  MM is shown here, because she was special great dancer and singer in addition to top notch looks and acting
Click to expand...


Most of the ones who win awards created a character that touched the audience.  That is what art does.   Your egotistical idea that what you do makes you special, but what actors do is something anyone can do, is ridiculous.


----------



## Lysistrata

WinterBorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oscars are voted on by people in the film industry. Of course this industry, like every other industry, is motivated by profits, so the consideration of the box-office gross obviously involves "what people actually want to watch," given that the public can just stay home and watch something else. The people can go to other movies, watch TV, read books, clean the refrigerator, stay in bed, or play Monopoly. Whatever. People are not forced to do anything. However, the Oscar voting also involves what those who vote on them think has artistic merit in the various fields.
> 
> The entertainment industry, movies, music, TV shows, etc. should not be run by people too dump to turn the channel or to decline to go pay to see a movie that they don't like. Shit, man. I've got HBO, Netflix, a remote control. If you don't like something, you've got your remote. Go change the channel or clean out your garage or sing hymns or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"artistic merit_" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I take it that you don't like movies. Well, good on ya. Music is a different genre than movies, didn't ya know. I still don't understand what your beef is. Music is audio, moving pictures are a visual interpretation of a story. No picture of Marilyn Monroe is going to change that. I've seen pictures of John Wayne and other horse-opera guys even used as avatars, and Wayne never played anything but himself. At least John Ford had enough sense to take him out of the saddle.
> 
> It's difficult to respond to people who dislike an entire genre, which I think is really, really dumb. But if they don't like movies, I do hope that they read books at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say I don't like movies. My beef is more with the actors who accept awards and act like they've really dine something special.  MM is shown here, because she was special great dancer and singer in addition to top notch looks and acting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the ones who win awards created a character that touched the audience.  That is what art does.   Your egotistical idea that what you do makes you special, but what actors do is something anyone can do, is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


I don't think that many of these people understand what art is and what it does. Transforming oneself into another person requires hard work and a willingness to surrender oneself. Many people do not understand that this requires a psychological (as well as physical) transformation. They just don't get it.

Shit, I remember sitting in a revolving chair in front of a mirror when I was 14, having my hair sprayed grey so that I could go out on stage and be a middle-aged woman attending a funeral. I think that this goes back to early childhood when a child first learns the difference between reality and fantasy. Every year, I was frightened when _The Wizard of Oz _would come on, and I remember being hysterical when my dad took me as a small child to see _Old Yeller _and they shot the dog! He tried so hard to comfort me and explain that it was not real and no dog was shot. But some people never learn where this line is drawn.


----------



## rightwinger

WinterBorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie actors produce a product worth hundreds of millions of dollars
> 
> Realatively a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but their production is one that anybody could do.  Can anybody play the piece of baroque music I played in post # 43  ?  Or thousands of other performances, by thousands of other musicians ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think anybody can do it?   YOu are very much mistaken.  That is why some actors turn in amazing performances and other suck every time.
> 
> Can anyone play a piece of baroque music?   Anyone who takes lessons and practices, yes.
Click to expand...


Nobody will pay to see a baroque concert
They pay hundreds of millions to see major pictures


----------



## Lysistrata

rightwinger said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie actors produce a product worth hundreds of millions of dollars
> 
> Realatively a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but their production is one that anybody could do.  Can anybody play the piece of baroque music I played in post # 43  ?  Or thousands of other performances, by thousands of other musicians ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think anybody can do it?   YOu are very much mistaken.  That is why some actors turn in amazing performances and other suck every time.
> 
> Can anyone play a piece of baroque music?   Anyone who takes lessons and practices, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody will pay to see a baroque concert
> They pay hundreds of millions to see major pictures
Click to expand...

And those who wish not to attend are not compelled to do so.


----------



## WinterBorn

rightwinger said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie actors produce a product worth hundreds of millions of dollars
> 
> Realatively a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but their production is one that anybody could do.  Can anybody play the piece of baroque music I played in post # 43  ?  Or thousands of other performances, by thousands of other musicians ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think anybody can do it?   YOu are very much mistaken.  That is why some actors turn in amazing performances and other suck every time.
> 
> Can anyone play a piece of baroque music?   Anyone who takes lessons and practices, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody will pay to see a baroque concert
> They pay hundreds of millions to see major pictures
Click to expand...


I don't even think it is about the money.

I know many gifted musicians who work a day job.

It is the idea that anyone can do what actors do that is completely irrational.  

If anyone thinks they can do what Gene Hackman does so naturally, they might want to watch an interview with Morgan Freeman about working with him in Unforgiven.   The scene where Hackman is beating Freeman to death while interrogating him and leans in close to say "But I'm gonna hurt you. And not gentle like before... but bad"?   Freeman said it scared him in a visceral way.  He believed it. And he could see the cameras.

Or watch Robin Williams in Patch Adams.   The scene where he is on the cliff talking to God, or in the room being questioned by the medical board.  Perhaps anyone just read those lines and pretend.   But to touch people's hearts the way Williams did?   No.  Few can do that.

And I don't think the paycheck is what separates the hacks from the artists.


----------



## WillMunny

You can't expect much substance from a bunch of millionaire, low-I.Q. celebrities sucking each other's dicks over how wonderful they think they are, despite being the largest pedophilia orgy outside the muslim world.  Simply for reading lines in a movie.  I haven't seen the inside of a cinema in 2 years and I have no interest in doing so ever again.


----------



## rightwinger

WillMunny said:


> You can't expect much substance from a bunch of millionaire, low-I.Q. celebrities sucking each other's dicks over how wonderful they think they are, despite being the largest pedophilia orgy outside the muslim world.  Simply for reading lines in a movie.  I haven't seen the inside of a cinema in 2 years and I have no interest in doing so ever again.


You obviously have no concept of what makes a great performance


----------



## Lysistrata

rightwinger said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't expect much substance from a bunch of millionaire, low-I.Q. celebrities sucking each other's dicks over how wonderful they think they are, despite being the largest pedophilia orgy outside the muslim world.  Simply for reading lines in a movie.  I haven't seen the inside of a cinema in 2 years and I have no interest in doing so ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have no concept of what makes a great performance
Click to expand...


You can say that again! What he sounds like is someone who doesn't know anything about the arts, but loves a good political rant and the acting community is one of the right-wingers' targets du jour. I would venture that he gets double points in his "community" for managing to slip in a reference to gay sex.


----------



## Picaro

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)



Don't remember exactly which was the last one I paid to see was, the last three were *Amadeus*, which I liked, *The Unforgiven*, which I also liked, and *Dracula*, which was okay, so whichever of those was the last one of three is the last one I saw. I quit going because of the crappy seats and ridiculous prices, and no double features with cartoons in between, like it was when I was a kid and it cost 25-35 cents. Haven't watched the Oscars in a long time, so I have no idea what they're like now. I Check out some of the TV series from our library, like *Breaking Bad*, *Game Of Thrones*, *Sons Of Anarchy*, etc., none of which are outstanding, but okay for free. I also check out *The Godfather*, *Dr. Zhivago*, especially since the upgraded sound track, and *Once Upon A Time In America* every couple of years or so. The rest is on TV so often there is no need to own or check them out. Most movies hit TV pretty soon after release these days.


----------



## Picaro

WinterBorn said:


> Movies are a popular art form.



No, they aren't; they're strictly low brow entertainment specifically designed to suck dollars out of the pockets of idiots or people just looking for mindless zoning out that requires no effort. They've never been anything else. Any 'art' that makes its way into any movie is entirely accidental or just pretentious crap designed to fool dope addled morons. The only 'art' involved is the producers guessing right on which trends to follow that the masses will fork out lots of cash for.



> Shouldn't you be outside yelling for kids to get off your lawn?



Why shouldn't people yell at kids tearing up their lawns?



> And maybe calling the cops to have them arrested if they insult you?



Better to just let them take some rock salt in the ass, true enough.


----------



## Lysistrata

I'm never on top of things, movie wise, and I am way far behind. But all of this year's best-picture lineup sounds good. I've got to see _The Shape of Water_, Guillermo del Toro being brilliant. And, of course, anything that Frances McDormand is in has got to be wonderful. The same goes for Daniel Day-Lewis.

While it came out too late to be nominated this year, _Black Panther_ looks pretty interesting, and I'd like to see what all the hoopla is about.

So much, so little time, she says, having finally watched _True Blood_ how many years later? Loved it.


----------



## RealDave

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)


Probably quit you you figured out you can see porn online.


----------



## Picaro

RealDave said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably quit you you figured out you can see porn online.
Click to expand...


And you just have that lifetime subscription *PlayGurl* for the articles, not the tranny porn, right?


----------



## protectionist

Lysistrata said:


> Don't fans of country and western music "crown" those each year whom they perceive have accomplished something in the field of country and western music? Should this all be abolished?


Academy Awards should be abolished.  It's a farce.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> If anyone could do it, they wouldn’t be paid tens of millions of dollars to act
> They put fannies in the seats and get paid to do it


Ye$ they would.  Anyone can do it.  And if they weren't doing it, somebody else (anyone) would.


----------



## protectionist

Lysistrata said:


> Of the people who don't like this, let them do it themselves. Go ahead! if you think that you can do better, do better! Come on. Better scripts, better actors, better directors. Come on up and do it. We are waiting for you and your contributions.


I've already done that. Have a script which is registered with US copyright office in DC.  It's for sale.  Remains unsold.  I guess you have to know somebody.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> You think anybody can do it?   YOu are very much mistaken.  That is why some actors turn in amazing performances and other suck every time.
> 
> Can anyone play a piece of baroque music?   Anyone who takes lessons and practices, yes.


1.  Anyone can act, and we all do every day.  Look at some guy receiving a gift he doesn't like, for Christmas.  Is he going to say "I don't like it'.  Of course not. he ACTS like he likes it.  We all do that.   Ho hum.

2.  No. Not anyone can play a piece of baroque music (or any other type of music on a stringed instrument)  Many people try to play the guitar (a relatively easy instrument to play compared to the violin).  They struggle with it for weeks.  In the end, their guitar winds up in a pawn shop.  Don't believe it ?  Go visit any pawn shop.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Most of the ones who win awards created a character that touched the audience.  That is what art does.   Your egotistical idea that what you do makes you special, but what actors do is something anyone can do, is ridiculous.


Has nothing to do with ego.  As I said before >>  _"thousands of other performances, by thousands of other musicians"
_
What actors do, anyone can do.  We all do it.

Not anyone can play a mandolin, a violin, a guitar.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Nobody will pay to see a baroque concert
> They pay hundreds of millions to see major pictures


1.  People pay to see baroque concerts all the time. As well as concerts from other eras.

2.Doesn't matter if people pay to see movies. that doesn't mean the actors actually did something we all couldn't do.  They're not acting and being ridiculously overpaid because they special. They're because they got lucky, knew somebody, or kissed somebody's ass, in some way.


----------



## protectionist

Lysistrata said:


> You obviously have no concept of what makes a great performance


You get that by GIVING great performances.


----------



## Esmeralda

bodecea said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIdn't you start one of these whiny threads on the Oscars last year too?
Click to expand...

If he didn't care, he wouldn't even bother with a thread. I rarely watch contemporary Hollywood movies, and watch very few of the current TV offerings.  I'm not interested at all in the Oscars.  When you don't care, you don't get all pissed off about it and start threads; you just don't pay attention.


----------



## protectionist

Lysistrata said:


> You can say that again! What he sounds like is someone who doesn't know anything about the arts, but loves a good political rant and the acting community is one of the right-wingers' targets du jour. I would venture that he gets double points in his "community" for managing to slip in a reference to gay sex.


That's another thing wrong with movies (and TV) nowadays.


----------



## protectionist

Lysistrata said:


> I'm never on top of things, movie wise, and I am way far behind. But all of this year's best-picture lineup sounds good. I've got to see _The Shape of Water_, Guillermo del Toro being brilliant. And, of course, anything that Frances McDormand is in has got to be wonderful. The same goes for Daniel Day-Lewis.
> 
> While it came out too late to be nominated this year, _Black Panther_ looks pretty interesting, and I'd like to see what all the hoopla is about.
> 
> So much, so little time, she says, having finally watched _True Blood_ how many years later? Loved it.


Daniel Day-Lewis was OK in _Last of the Mohicans_, and _The Bounty_.


----------



## protectionist

RealDave said:


> Probably quit you you figured out you can see porn online.


Someday you'll get it "figured out" how to write a sentence.


----------



## protectionist

Esmeralda said:


> If he didn't care, he wouldn't even bother with a thread. I rarely watch contemporary Hollywood movies, and watch very few of the current TV offerings.  I'm not interested at all in the Oscars.  When you don't care, you don't get all pissed off about it and start threads; you just don't pay attention.


*FALSE!*  You write to expose the overpaid, Hollywood, relatively worthless, spoiled brats for what they are.


----------



## Esmeralda

protectionist said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't care, he wouldn't even bother with a thread. I rarely watch contemporary Hollywood movies, and watch very few of the current TV offerings.  I'm not interested at all in the Oscars.  When you don't care, you don't get all pissed off about it and start threads; you just don't pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> *FALSE!*  You write to expose the overpaid, Hollywood, relatively worthless, spoiled brats for what they are.
Click to expand...

What a completely ridiculous post. I don't bother with movies or Hollywood. I am pointing out that in starting this thread, you do, though  you claim not to care. If you didn't care, you wouldn't have started this thread.


----------



## protectionist

Esmeralda said:


> What a completely ridiculous post. I don't bother with movies or Hollywood. I am pointing out that in starting this thread, you do, though  you claim not to care. If you didn't care, you wouldn't have started this thread.


Sure, I care.  AS I said .. >>_ "to expose the overpaid, Hollywood, relatively worthless, spoiled brats for what they are"_

Some people have to be told twice.


----------



## Lysistrata

Like I say, this rant about the worthlessness of the craft of acting is just political garbage, "Hollywood" being one of the targets du jour  of the right-wing hit factory. Acting takes much preparation and skill to do properly, as well as some understanding of human psychology, which it seems that right-wingers totally lack in any form. In just about any discussion of any topic, they seem to be devoid of any understanding of human emotions and thoughts, except, perhaps for anger and the desire for revenge.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could do it, they wouldn’t be paid tens of millions of dollars to act
> They put fannies in the seats and get paid to do it
> 
> 
> 
> Ye$ they would.  Anyone can do it.  And if they weren't doing it, somebody else (anyone) would.
Click to expand...


Total bullshit.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the people who don't like this, let them do it themselves. Go ahead! if you think that you can do better, do better! Come on. Better scripts, better actors, better directors. Come on up and do it. We are waiting for you and your contributions.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done that. Have a script which is registered with US copyright office in DC.  It's for sale.  Remains unsold.  I guess you have to know somebody.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!   I guess anyone can be a writer too?   Quite an ego to insist that it remains unsold because "you have to know somebody".  Maybe there is a simpler explanation.   While you have said that people you told about it said they have never heard a story like it (not sure how much praise that is), there is a huge difference between having a unique story idea and creating a well written script.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a completely ridiculous post. I don't bother with movies or Hollywood. I am pointing out that in starting this thread, you do, though  you claim not to care. If you didn't care, you wouldn't have started this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I care.  AS I said .. >>_ "to expose the overpaid, Hollywood, relatively worthless, spoiled brats for what they are"_
> 
> Some people have to be told twice.
Click to expand...


Some of us don't give a shit whether they are spoiled brats.   Some of us want the performance and nothing more.   I was complimentary of YOUR performance, and I think you are a bitter, pompous ass.  Your art is not you.


----------



## WinterBorn

Lysistrata said:


> Like I say, this rant about the worthlessness of the craft of acting is just political garbage, "Hollywood" being one of the targets du jour  of the right-wing hit factory. Acting takes much preparation and skill to do properly, as well as some understanding of human psychology, which it seems that right-wingers totally lack in any form. In just about any discussion of any topic, they seem to be devoid of any understanding of human emotions and thoughts, except, perhaps for anger and the desire for revenge.



They still refer to it as Hollywood because that is where the brass work.   Atlanta has surpassed Hollywood as the center of making films.


----------



## rightwinger

Lysistrata said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't expect much substance from a bunch of millionaire, low-I.Q. celebrities sucking each other's dicks over how wonderful they think they are, despite being the largest pedophilia orgy outside the muslim world.  Simply for reading lines in a movie.  I haven't seen the inside of a cinema in 2 years and I have no interest in doing so ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have no concept of what makes a great performance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that again! What he sounds like is someone who doesn't know anything about the arts, but loves a good political rant and the acting community is one of the right-wingers' targets du jour. I would venture that he gets double points in his "community" for managing to slip in a reference to gay sex.
Click to expand...

Hollywood is on the rightwing hitlist.......overpaid, no talent, anyone can do it

Right after their disdain for journalists, scientists, historians, athletes


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think anybody can do it?   YOu are very much mistaken.  That is why some actors turn in amazing performances and other suck every time.
> 
> Can anyone play a piece of baroque music?   Anyone who takes lessons and practices, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Anyone can act, and we all do every day.  Look at some guy receiving a gift he doesn't like, for Christmas.  Is he going to say "I don't like it'.  Of course not. he ACTS like he likes it.  We all do that.   Ho hum.
> 
> 2.  No. Not anyone can play a piece of baroque music (or any other type of music on a stringed instrument)  Many people try to play the guitar (a relatively easy instrument to play compared to the violin).  They struggle with it for weeks.  In the end, their guitar winds up in a pawn shop.  Don't believe it ?  Go visit any pawn shop.
Click to expand...


Weeks?   Duh.   But that is not about talent or ability.  That is about not being willing to put in the time to learn and to practice.

There is a huge difference between not wanting to hurt Grandma's feeling and creating a character that moves people.  Trying to compare the two is laughable.  It is like playing 'Jingle Bells' on an old landline tone phone and thinking you are now a musician.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody will pay to see a baroque concert
> They pay hundreds of millions to see major pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  People pay to see baroque concerts all the time. As well as concerts from other eras.
> 
> 2.Doesn't matter if people pay to see movies. that doesn't mean the actors actually did something we all couldn't do.  They're not acting and being ridiculously overpaid because they special. They're because they got lucky, knew somebody, or kissed somebody's ass, in some way.
Click to expand...

I can play baroque music......it just won’t be very good


----------



## Lysistrata

WinterBorn said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I say, this rant about the worthlessness of the craft of acting is just political garbage, "Hollywood" being one of the targets du jour  of the right-wing hit factory. Acting takes much preparation and skill to do properly, as well as some understanding of human psychology, which it seems that right-wingers totally lack in any form. In just about any discussion of any topic, they seem to be devoid of any understanding of human emotions and thoughts, except, perhaps for anger and the desire for revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> They still refer to it as Hollywood because that is where the brass work.   Atlanta has surpassed Hollywood as the center of making films.
Click to expand...


Interesting. I didn't know that, and with all of the real estate, huge sound stages, and equipment out there in LA, I would have thought that most of production would remain there. But things change. I remember when I was a little girl under ten, I loved to go stay at my youngest aunt's studio apartment just off the GW Bridge in Fort Lee, NJ. (she spoiled me rotten). Many people don't know this, but Fort Lee was the original "Hollywood" when "Hollywood" was just a stretch of desert, and some of _The Perils of Pauline_ was shot there. Anyway, there was a huge fire one night that we went on the rooftop to watch. It was one of the original movie studios. I still wonder what history I saw destroyed that night, as early film involved nitro. Just a weird memory from this old girl.


----------



## Lysistrata

For my college yearbook photo, I put on a 1910-looking outfit and lace-up boots and lay down on the local railroad track. One of my history professors waxed his rather flamboyant mustache and is seen crouching over me in a dark cape, looking menacing. It was a hoot.


----------



## Picaro

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could do it, they wouldn’t be paid tens of millions of dollars to act
> They put fannies in the seats and get paid to do it
> 
> 
> 
> Ye$ they would.  Anyone can do it.  And if they weren't doing it, somebody else (anyone) would.
Click to expand...


If you notice it's rarely the genuinely talented who ever win. Harry Dean Stanton was an excellent actor, yet the Oscars have gone to 'Personalities' far more so than great actors.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could do it, they wouldn’t be paid tens of millions of dollars to act
> They put fannies in the seats and get paid to do it
> 
> 
> 
> Ye$ they would.  Anyone can do it.  And if they weren't doing it, somebody else (anyone) would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you notice it's rarely the genuinely talented who ever win. Harry Dean Stanton was an excellent actor, yet the Oscars have gone to 'Personalities' far more so than great actors.
Click to expand...

Harry Dean Stanton was a character actor who had a long and storied career. Not many of his roles were Oscar worthy
The Oscars frequently nominate little known actors in relatively unknown films


----------



## protectionist

Lysistrata said:


> Like I say, this rant about the worthlessness of the craft of acting is just political garbage, "Hollywood" being one of the targets du jour  of the right-wing hit factory. Acting takes much preparation and skill to do properly, as well as some understanding of human psychology, which it seems that right-wingers totally lack in any form. In just about any discussion of any topic, they seem to be devoid of any understanding of human emotions and thoughts, except, perhaps for anger and the desire for revenge.


Is there a doctor in the house ?


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Total bullshit.


Sez you.  Big deal.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!!   I guess anyone can be a writer too?   Quite an ego to insist that it remains unsold because "you have to know somebody".  Maybe there is a simpler explanation.   While you have said that people you told about it said they have never heard a story like it (not sure how much praise that is), there is a huge difference between having a unique story idea and creating a well written script.



"a simpler explanation."  >>   It is difficult to get a script seen by a movie production company.  It's even difficult to get it seen by an agent (or even get their attention).  Must be a lot of competition out there.

Anyone can be a writer.  Got imagination ?  Start writing.  Don't be afraid.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Some of us don't give a shit whether they are spoiled brats.   Some of us want the performance and nothing more.   I was complimentary of YOUR performance, and I think you are a bitter, pompous ass.  Your art is not you.


You_ "think" ?  _Or you CHOOSE to think ?  I think you choose.  That's OK.  If you choose to come in here and waste time/energy, no law against it.

I'll offer some advice, though.  Don't let your emotions get the better of you.  It tends to show up with some clarity.   

My art *is* me...and not just musical instruments.  I also draw, paint, and write poetry.  Never been too good at putting my poems and music together to make songs though. 

As for whether they are spoiled brats, some of us do give a shit.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sez you.  Big deal.
Click to expand...


And says a long list of actors.  And so says fans of the theater and film.  In fact, you are the first person I have seen who says anyone can do what great actors have done.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us don't give a shit whether they are spoiled brats.   Some of us want the performance and nothing more.   I was complimentary of YOUR performance, and I think you are a bitter, pompous ass.  Your art is not you.
> 
> 
> 
> You_ "think" ?  _Or you CHOOSE to think ?  I think you choose.  That's OK.  If you choose to come in here and waste time/energy, no law against it.
> 
> I'll offer some advice, though.  Don't let your emotions get the better of you.  It tends to show up with some clarity.
> 
> My art *is* me...and not just musical instruments.  I also draw, paint, and write poetry.  Never been too good at putting my poems and music together to make songs though.
> 
> As for whether they are spoiled brats, some of us do give a shit.
Click to expand...


I think.  Yes.  You might try it sometime.  No, I do not choose to think a certain way.  I think.  

As for my emotions getting in the way, that is laughable coming from someone who claims to have called the police because someone called them a dumbass.   That is about as emotional a response as I have seen.   It only got funnier when you insisted that hundreds of people have gone to prison it.

I am sure you will CHOOSE to ignore this last bit.   I would too if I had been so emotional and lied to continue the farce.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Hollywood is on the rightwing hitlist.......overpaid, no talent, anyone can do it
> Right after their disdain for journalists, scientists, historians, athletes


Depends on who the journalists, scientists, historians, athletes are, and what they're saying and/or doing.

Actually, most of the disdain for Hollywood actors comes from them shooting their mouths off (often with little brainpower).  They ask for disdain, ....they get it.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I guess anyone can be a writer too?   Quite an ego to insist that it remains unsold because "you have to know somebody".  Maybe there is a simpler explanation.   While you have said that people you told about it said they have never heard a story like it (not sure how much praise that is), there is a huge difference between having a unique story idea and creating a well written script.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "a simpler explanation."  >>   It is difficult to get a script seen by a movie production company.  It's even difficult to get it seen by an agent (or even get their attention).  Must be a lot of competition out there.
> 
> Anyone can be a writer.  Got imagination ?  Start writing.  Don't be afraid.
Click to expand...


I am not afraid.    I am a published writer.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Weeks?   Duh.   But that is not about talent or ability.  That is about not being willing to put in the time to learn and to practice.


Not being willing to put in the time (and ENERGY) to learn and to practice, is why they CAN'T do it, as I said >>  Not anyone *can* play a piece of baroque music.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> And says a long list of actors.  And so says fans of the theater and film.  In fact, you are the first person I have seen who says anyone can do what great actors have done.


Millions of people have agreed with me, including some in this thread.  Have you been reading it ?


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> I am not afraid.    I am a published writer.


Me too. Including in USMB.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> I think.  Yes.  You might try it sometime.  No, I do not choose to think a certain way.  I think.
> 
> As for my emotions getting in the way, that is laughable coming from someone who claims to have called the police because someone called them a dumbass.   That is about as emotional a response as I have seen.   It only got funnier when you insisted that hundreds of people have gone to prison it.
> 
> I am sure you will CHOOSE to ignore this last bit.   I would too if I had been so emotional and lied to continue the farce.


So you're saying then that the Florida legislators who wrote the law (statute 825.102) were overemotional, and you laugh at them.  As for hundreds of people going to prison from this law, yes they have.

And isn't it discreet of me to not call YOU a "dumbass", when you refer to me a as a liar.  I guess I don't see scolding you, as too necessary a thing.  You punish yourself.  But you do as you CHOOSE.


----------



## protectionist

Picaro said:


> If you notice it's rarely the genuinely talented who ever win. Harry Dean Stanton was an excellent actor, yet the Oscars have gone to 'Personalities' far more so than great actors.


Bob Dylan didn't win a Grammy until 1973 (12 years after numerous albums and many, great poetic songs produced)


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeks?   Duh.   But that is not about talent or ability.  That is about not being willing to put in the time to learn and to practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Not being willing to put in the time (and ENERGY) to learn and to practice, is why they CAN'T do it, as I said >>  Not anyone *can* play a piece of baroque music.
Click to expand...


And my response was meant to point out that the reason is more often that they choose not to devote the time to learning to play.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And says a long list of actors.  And so says fans of the theater and film.  In fact, you are the first person I have seen who says anyone can do what great actors have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of people have agreed with me, including some in this thread.  Have you been reading it ?
Click to expand...


And millions of people are wrong.   I do not think the amount of money made is proof of skill & talent, but if anyone could do it don't you think more would have?   The last time I saw the numbers for Equity Actors Union, it was running between 95% and 97% unemployment.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not afraid.    I am a published writer.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Including in USMB.
Click to expand...


Published in USMB?   You must be so proud.   No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> And my response was meant to point out that the reason is more often that they choose not to devote the time to learning to play.


I've met many people who gave up on the guitar.  Most found learning it to be too much work, and too difficult to do -it's actually a cinch compared to the violin (or any of the bowed instruments)


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think.  Yes.  You might try it sometime.  No, I do not choose to think a certain way.  I think.
> 
> As for my emotions getting in the way, that is laughable coming from someone who claims to have called the police because someone called them a dumbass.   That is about as emotional a response as I have seen.   It only got funnier when you insisted that hundreds of people have gone to prison it.
> 
> I am sure you will CHOOSE to ignore this last bit.   I would too if I had been so emotional and lied to continue the farce.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying then that the Florida legislators who wrote the law (statute 825.102) were overemotional, and you laugh at them.  As for hundreds of people going to prison from this law, yes they have.
> 
> And isn't it discreet of me to not call YOU a "dumbass", when you refer to me a as a liar.  I guess I don't see scolding you, as too necessary a thing.  You punish yourself.  But you do as you CHOOSE.
Click to expand...


And yet, you cannot show any links to cases where people (hundreds, remember?) were sent to prison for calling someone a dumbass (or something similar).

Name calling does not constitute neglect or abuse.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my response was meant to point out that the reason is more often that they choose not to devote the time to learning to play.
> 
> 
> 
> I've met many people who gave up on the guitar.  Most found learning it to be too much work, and too difficult to do -it's actually a cinch compared to the violin (or any of the bowed instruments)
Click to expand...


Yes indeed.   That shows my point.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think.  Yes.  You might try it sometime.  No, I do not choose to think a certain way.  I think.
> 
> As for my emotions getting in the way, that is laughable coming from someone who claims to have called the police because someone called them a dumbass.   That is about as emotional a response as I have seen.   It only got funnier when you insisted that hundreds of people have gone to prison it.
> 
> I am sure you will CHOOSE to ignore this last bit.   I would too if I had been so emotional and lied to continue the farce.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying then that the Florida legislators who wrote the law (statute 825.102) were overemotional, and you laugh at them.  As for hundreds of people going to prison from this law, yes they have.
> 
> And isn't it discreet of me to not call YOU a "dumbass", when you refer to me a as a liar.  I guess I don't see scolding you, as too necessary a thing.  You punish yourself.  But you do as you CHOOSE.
Click to expand...


Oh, and I am not saying the legislators were overly emotional.   The law they wrote does not include anything resembling what you claim you called the police on someone here about.    Funny, I have never seen any mention of them going to jail.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Published in USMB?   You must be so proud.   No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish.


Don't care where writing is published. I consider my writing here (and that of many others) to be of as much quality as any writing anywhere.  Yes, I am proud of my OPs in USMB, and many of my posts, and the numerous notations they've received (agree, thanks, winner, informative)


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> And millions of people are wrong.   I do not think the amount of money made is proof of skill & talent, but if anyone could do it don't you think more would have?   The last time I saw the numbers for Equity Actors Union, it was running between 95% and 97% unemployment.


I don't think more would have. Money or no money, most people don't do it, just because they're not where it's being done, don't have the inclination (or money) to travel to it, and are fixed to where they are and what they're doing, just by a sort of inertia.

As Woody Allen once said. >> 90% of life is just showing up.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, and I am not saying the legislators were overly emotional.   The law they wrote does not include anything resembling what you claim you called the police on someone here about.    Funny, I have never seen any mention of them going to jail.



FALSE!  The Florida Abuse of Elderly law refers to both physical and/or psychological injury.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Name calling does not constitute neglect or abuse.


Sure it does.  And Florida's laws aren't defined within the confines of the subjective interpretation of some guy called Winterborn in USMB.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Published in USMB?   You must be so proud.   No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care where writing is published. I consider my writing here (and that of many others) to be of as much quality as any writing anywhere.  Yes, I am proud of my OPs in USMB, and many of my posts, and the numerous notations they've received (agree, thanks, winner, informative)
Click to expand...


I said nothing about quality.  I merely used the word "published".  We were discussing your script and the reason it has not been bought.   Posting on USMB has nothing to do with that.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And millions of people are wrong.   I do not think the amount of money made is proof of skill & talent, but if anyone could do it don't you think more would have?   The last time I saw the numbers for Equity Actors Union, it was running between 95% and 97% unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think more would have. Money or no money, most people don't do it, just because they're not where it's being done, don't have the inclination (or money) to travel to it, and are fixed to where they are and what they're doing, just by a sort of inertia.
> 
> As Woody Allen once said. >> 90% of life is just showing up.
Click to expand...


Tens of thousands have uprooted their lives and followed their dreams to Hollywood.  Most of them didn't make it.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I am not saying the legislators were overly emotional.   The law they wrote does not include anything resembling what you claim you called the police on someone here about.    Funny, I have never seen any mention of them going to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE!  The Florida Abuse of Elderly law refers to both physical and/or psychological injury.
Click to expand...


So you contend that being called a "dumbass" on USMB cause you psychological injury?


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> I said nothing about quality.  I merely used the word "published".  We were discussing your script and the reason it has not been bought.   Posting on USMB has nothing to do with that.


And your use of the word "proud".  Care to explain that ?


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Tens of thousands have uprooted their lives and followed their dreams to Hollywood.  Most of them didn't make it.


I feel bad for them, but I also admire their "get up & go."


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> So you contend that being called a "dumbass" on USMB cause you psychological injury?


That + other insults. This is the definition of FL Statute 825.102.  You got a definition of psychological injury that differs ?  Let's hear it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)


Obviously tons of people care because the actors are still paid millions. 

Anymore dumb questions?


----------



## protectionist

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obviously tons of people care because the actors are still paid millions.
> 
> Anymore dumb questions?


Maybe a word was left out.  Could have been who SHOULD care ?


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing about quality.  I merely used the word "published".  We were discussing your script and the reason it has not been bought.   Posting on USMB has nothing to do with that.
> 
> 
> 
> And your use of the word "proud".  Care to explain that ?
Click to expand...


Explain?   What needs explaining?


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you contend that being called a "dumbass" on USMB cause you psychological injury?
> 
> 
> 
> That + other insults. This is the definition of FL Statute 825.102.  You got a definition of psychological injury that differs ?  Let's hear it.
Click to expand...


I didn't ask about definitions.   I asked if your contention was that you were psychologically injured by his insult on USMB.

Were you injured, psychologically or otherwise?


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Explain?   What needs explaining?


OK, then I'll do the explaining.  You said this >> _ "I said nothing about quality."_

Yes, you DID say something about quality.  In Post # 159, you said this >>_ 

"Published in USMB? You must be so proud."  _That was a sarcastic put-down against the quality of USMB publishing, and writing published in it, and an offensive slight against everyone associated with this forum.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> I didn't ask about definitions.   I asked if your contention was that you were psychologically injured by his insult on USMB.
> 
> Were you injured, psychologically or otherwise?


Of course.  Everyone who is on the receiving end of insults is being psychologically injured.  Being offended by them, insults are methods of psychological injury, among others.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain?   What needs explaining?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, then I'll do the explaining.  You said this >> _ "I said nothing about quality."_
> 
> Yes, you DID say something about quality.  In Post # 159, you said this >>_
> 
> "Published in USMB? You must be so proud."  _That was a sarcastic put-down against the quality of USMB publishing, and writing published in it, and an offensive slight against everyone associated with this forum.
Click to expand...


I did not put anyone down.   If you are offended, that is your issue, not mine.   

But we were talking about writing and being published.   Anyone can post here as long as they follow basic rules.  There is no skill or talent required.  Whether you think your posts are works of art is not relevant to my comments.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about definitions.   I asked if your contention was that you were psychologically injured by his insult on USMB.
> 
> Were you injured, psychologically or otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Everyone who is on the receiving end of insults is being psychologically injured.  Being offended by them, insults are methods of psychological injury, among others.
Click to expand...


What?  No.  Just no.   If you receive psychological injury from insults on an internet board full of trolls and assholes, you are a pussy.   Or better yet, a snowflake.   YOu may not like it, but psychologically injured?  That is ridiculous.

And if that is the way you truly think, your own insulting posts are attempts at creating a psychological injury.  That makes you an even bigger asshole.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> I did not put anyone down.   If you are offended, that is your issue, not mine.


  Now >>   and admit you said something bad.

I think most people looking at post # 159, would get that you were demeaning USMB, and thereby all of us in it.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> What?  No.  Just no.   If you receive psychological injury from insults on an internet board full of trolls and assholes, you are a pussy.   Or better yet, a snowflake.   YOu may not like it, but psychologically injured?  That is ridiculous.
> 
> And if that is the way you truly think, your own insulting posts are attempts at creating a psychological injury.  That makes you an even bigger asshole.


My posts, wherever insulting, are not at people 65 years of age or older, and thus not violation of FL statute 825.102.  And since you know that I am over 65, living in Florida, you are continuing to violate this 3rd degree felony.  I'm waiting for a return call from an attorney.

I'll let them assess, not you.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not put anyone down.   If you are offended, that is your issue, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Now >>   and admit you said something bad.
> 
> I think most people looking at post # 159, would get that you were demeaning USMB, and thereby all of us in it.
Click to expand...


I said I was a published writer, and you replied that you were too.  On USMB.

In that context, if anyone is offended by my saying "Published in USMB? You must be so proud. No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish", they are idiots.   I said nothing about the quality of the people or of their posts.   I simply ridiculed you for claiming that your posts here are the equivalent of having your writings published.

My intent was clear.  Your response is simply a diversion attempt.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?  No.  Just no.   If you receive psychological injury from insults on an internet board full of trolls and assholes, you are a pussy.   Or better yet, a snowflake.   YOu may not like it, but psychologically injured?  That is ridiculous.
> 
> And if that is the way you truly think, your own insulting posts are attempts at creating a psychological injury.  That makes you an even bigger asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> My posts, wherever insulting, are not at people 65 years of age or older, and thus not violation of FL statute 825.102.  And since you know that I am over 65, living in Florida, you are continuing to violate this 3rd degree felony.  I'm waiting for a return call from an attorney.
> 
> I'll let them assess, not you.
Click to expand...


Ok, dumbass.   Feel free to try and have me prosecuted for expressing my opinion on your intellect.   And feel free to claim that I have injured you.  LMAO!    How about "snowflake"?   Is that also a felony violation?


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> [
> I said I was a published writer, and you replied that you were too.  On USMB.
> 
> In that context, if anyone is offended by my saying "Published in USMB? You must be so proud. No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish", they are idiots.   I said nothing about the quality of the people or of their posts.   I simply ridiculed you for claiming that your posts here are the equivalent of having your writings published.
> 
> My intent was clear.  Your response is simply a diversion attempt.


And I now ridicule you for your foolish attempt at ridicule.  I'm not sure what criteria you are using to establish equivalency, but mine is the quality of the writing.

.Again I repeat >>  Our writings here in USMB are the equivalent of any writings published anywhere, and many published here are by far superior to many things published in wherever you're talking about.

I've seen some of the most idiotic things published in the New York Times, Tampa Bay Times, Washington Post, and other places,  I don't grant acceptance to them based on where they're published.  I grant only according to quality, and much of their's is inferior, just as many Academy Award recipients are.

Yes, your intent is clear. You demeaned everyone here at USMB, and now you're trying to BS your way out of it, while everyone here knows what your intent was.

Nothing's changed.   and admit you said something bad.

And you also didn't finish your sentence.  You started saying >> _"if anyone is offended by my saying "Published in USMB? You must be so proud." _

Well, If they were offended, then what ?


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Ok, dumbass.   Feel free to try and have me prosecuted for expressing my opinion on your intellect.   And feel free to claim that I have injured you.  LMAO!    How about "snowflake"?   Is that also a felony violation?



1.  I don't need your OK to have somebody prosecuted.

2.  I made no reference to have anyone "prosecuted" (your word, not mine).

3.  The call to the attorney was for the purpose of just inquiring about how many people are serving time in Florida prisons for statute 825.102, and what insulting words (from anyone) interface with the phrase "psychological injury". the call I made was in an informative context only, but since you mention prosecution, OK, I'll ask about that too, and the words "dumbass' and  "snowflake".  You should get plenty of information, Mr Question Mark.

And don't forget >>   [/QUOTE]


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I said I was a published writer, and you replied that you were too.  On USMB.
> 
> In that context, if anyone is offended by my saying "Published in USMB? You must be so proud. No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish", they are idiots.   I said nothing about the quality of the people or of their posts.   I simply ridiculed you for claiming that your posts here are the equivalent of having your writings published.
> 
> My intent was clear.  Your response is simply a diversion attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> And I now ridicule you for your foolish attempt at ridicule.  I'm not sure what criteria you are using to establish equivalency, but mine is the quality of the writing.
> 
> .Again I repeat >>  Our writings here in USMB are the equivalent of any writings published anywhere, and many published here are by far superior to many things published in wherever you're talking about.
> 
> I've seen some of the most idiotic things published in the New York Times, Tampa Bay Times, Washington Post, and other places,  I don't grant acceptance to them based on where they're published.  I grant only according to quality, and much of their's is inferior, just as many Academy Award recipients are.
> 
> Yes, your intent is clear. You demeaned everyone here at USMB, and now you're trying to BS your way out of it, while everyone here knows what your intent was.
> 
> Nothing's changed.   and admit you said something bad.
> 
> And you also didn't finish your sentence.  You started saying >> _"if anyone is offended by my saying "Published in USMB? You must be so proud." _
> 
> Well, If they were offended, then what ?
Click to expand...


Funny that you don't post the entire quote.   *"Published in USMB? You must be so proud. No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish"*

I wonder how many people consider themselves to be published authors because they post on USMB?

If someone was offended?   That is their issue, not mine.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, dumbass.   Feel free to try and have me prosecuted for expressing my opinion on your intellect.   And feel free to claim that I have injured you.  LMAO!    How about "snowflake"?   Is that also a felony violation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I don't need your OK to have somebody prosecuted.
> 
> 2.  I made no reference to have anyone "prosecuted" (your word, not mine).
> 
> 3.  The call to the attorney was for the purpose of just inquiring about how many people are serving time in Florida prisons for statute 825.102, and what insulting words (from anyone) interface with the phrase "psychological injury". the call I made was in an informative context only, but since you mention prosecution, OK, I'll ask about that too, and the words "dumbass' and  "snowflake".  You should get plenty of information, Mr Question Mark.
> 
> And don't forget >>
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

LMAO!!!


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Funny that you don't post the entire quote.   *"Published in USMB? You must be so proud. No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish"*
> 
> I wonder how many people consider themselves to be published authors because they post on USMB?
> 
> If someone was offended?   That is their issue, not mine.


I guess it depends on the way you define the word 'published".  I always thought it meant having your words appear in "public", to a very wide audience (like millions of people).  This is what the word publish comes from.

So regardless of what people "consider", yes they are published authors, as much as anyone being published anywhere, including laughingstock publications like the New York Times, which has been a laughingstock, ever since they were taken to the woodshed by the National Enquirer, almost 40 years ago.

As for you not caring if USMB posters, authors, moderators, administrators, etc are offended, that indeed would be your issue, as well as theirs (whether you know it or not).  No charge for the tutoring.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you don't post the entire quote.   *"Published in USMB? You must be so proud. No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish"*
> 
> I wonder how many people consider themselves to be published authors because they post on USMB?
> 
> If someone was offended?   That is their issue, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on the way you define the word 'published".  I always thought it meant having your words appear in "public", to a very wide audience (like millions of people).  This is what the word publish comes from.
> 
> So regardless of what people "consider", yes they are published authors, as much as anyone being published anywhere, including laughingstock publications like the New York Times, which has been a laughingstock, ever since they were taken to the woodshed by the National Enquirer, almost 40 years ago.
> 
> As for you not caring if USMB posters, authors, moderators, administrators, etc are offended, that indeed would be your issue, as well as theirs (whether you know it or not).  No charge for the tutoring.
Click to expand...


No, it is not my issue.  If someone is offended, that is because they obviously misinterpreted my comments based on the edited version you posted.

If you want to consider posting on USMB as being "published", my quote also covered that. * "Published in USMB? You must be so proud. No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish"*


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> No, it is not my issue.  If someone is offended, that is because they obviously misinterpreted my comments based on the edited version you posted.
> 
> If you want to consider posting on USMB as being "published", my quote also covered that. * "Published in USMB? You must be so proud. No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish"*


You may call it what you wish.  Some people call trucks, covered wagons.  No law against it.  At this point, I'd be OK with just about anything you say - as long as you're not saying it to me.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not my issue.  If someone is offended, that is because they obviously misinterpreted my comments based on the edited version you posted.
> 
> If you want to consider posting on USMB as being "published", my quote also covered that. * "Published in USMB? You must be so proud. No, I am talking about published by a publishing house, and not those that allow you to self publish"*
> 
> 
> 
> You may call it what you wish.  Some people call trucks, covered wagons.  No law against it.  At this point, I'd be OK with just about anything you say - as long as you're not saying it to me.
Click to expand...


I call it like I see it.  My point was simple and clear.


----------



## Hellbilly

protectionist said:


> OK - this the musical piece I tried to put into the OP and couldn't get it in.  I slipped up a tiny bit on 3 notes toward the end, but got 97% done OK.  This is what I consider to be an artistic accomplishment, in contrast to acting, which really anyone can do. And I didn't get paid millions of $$ for this.
> 
> In any case, for anyone interested in the music, It's a baroque (1689) piece played in 3 parts on the mandolin (flat bridge cousin of the VIOlin).  Comes from the dual coronation of King William III & Queen Mary II.  It's called "Rights of Man", and is a Irish style tune, composed in connection with the 1688 Declaration of the Rights of Man, and "bill of rights", by the English parliament.
> 
> It has historical significance in European history, and American also, as one of the forerunners of our US Constitution.


Terrible.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliticalChic

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)



*"Western Civilization Calls It Quits After Historic Run"*





Nation Breathes Sigh Of Relief As Ocasio-Cortez Comes Out Against Having Children


----------



## WinterBorn

PoliticalChic said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Western Civilization Calls It Quits After Historic Run"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nation Breathes Sigh Of Relief As Ocasio-Cortez Comes Out Against Having Children
Click to expand...


A guy wears a tuxedo gown and Western Civilization calls it quits?     LMAO!!    It must have already been on life support.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Moonglow said:


> I can imagine the depressed seat where he has sat for 33 years watching TV...


Really? It's the seat that is depressed? 

Impressive English skills.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WinterBorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Western Civilization Calls It Quits After Historic Run"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nation Breathes Sigh Of Relief As Ocasio-Cortez Comes Out Against Having Children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy wears a tuxedo gown and Western Civilization calls it quits?     LMAO!!    It must have already been on life support.
Click to expand...





Did you get a fitting for yours yet?


----------



## WinterBorn

PoliticalChic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Western Civilization Calls It Quits After Historic Run"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nation Breathes Sigh Of Relief As Ocasio-Cortez Comes Out Against Having Children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy wears a tuxedo gown and Western Civilization calls it quits?     LMAO!!    It must have already been on life support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a fitting for yours yet?
Click to expand...


I have a kilt.  Does that count?


----------



## PoliticalChic

WinterBorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Western Civilization Calls It Quits After Historic Run"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nation Breathes Sigh Of Relief As Ocasio-Cortez Comes Out Against Having Children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy wears a tuxedo gown and Western Civilization calls it quits?     LMAO!!    It must have already been on life support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a fitting for yours yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a kilt.  Does that count?
Click to expand...




Bet you cut quite the figure......but now I'm shorting Western Civilization.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

WinterBorn said:


> A guy wears a tuxedo gown and Western Civilization calls it quits? LMAO!! It must have already been on life support.


The people at the Oscars are outliers. It certainly doesn't augur well for any civilization when gender lines are blurred and even erased. It means anything can be turned on it's head (death is good, freedom is unnecessary, lies are truth).

This guy in his gown isn't the end. But it is a sign.


----------



## WinterBorn

PoliticalChic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Western Civilization Calls It Quits After Historic Run"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nation Breathes Sigh Of Relief As Ocasio-Cortez Comes Out Against Having Children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy wears a tuxedo gown and Western Civilization calls it quits?     LMAO!!    It must have already been on life support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a fitting for yours yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a kilt.  Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you cut quite the figure......but now I'm shorting Western Civilization.
Click to expand...


Actually, I do.   With my clan tartan, it is quite the outfit for certain occasions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy wears a tuxedo gown and Western Civilization calls it quits? LMAO!! It must have already been on life support.
> 
> 
> 
> The people at the Oscars are outliers. It certainly doesn't augur well for any civilization when gender lines are blurred and even erased. It means anything can be turned on it's head (death is good, freedom is unnecessary, lies are truth).
> 
> This guy in his gown isn't the end. But it is a sign.
Click to expand...



Imagine the corruption this forces on children growing up today.

It is the aim of every Leftist doctrine to destroy the pillars of Western Civilization, morality, values and beliefs.



I see it as the constant drumbeat by the Left against tradition, morality and the family.


Abolition [_Aufhebung_] of the family! Even the most radical flare up at this infamous proposal of the Communists. On what foundation is the present family, the bourgeois family, based? On capital, on private gain. In its completely developed form, this family exists only among the bourgeoisie." Marx and Engels, Communist Manifesto, ch 2...
Communist Manifesto (Chapter 2)



After losing power, Leon Trotsky would claim that the reason that communism had not been successful was that Stalin had not been ruthless enough in his efforts to eliminate the family. See Trotsky's _The Revolution Betrayed_, trans. Max Eastman, New York, 1965, pp. 145ff.
The Abolition of the Family


----------



## PoliticalChic

WinterBorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Western Civilization Calls It Quits After Historic Run"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nation Breathes Sigh Of Relief As Ocasio-Cortez Comes Out Against Having Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy wears a tuxedo gown and Western Civilization calls it quits?     LMAO!!    It must have already been on life support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a fitting for yours yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a kilt.  Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you cut quite the figure......but now I'm shorting Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I do.   With my clan tartan, it is quite the outfit for certain occasions.
Click to expand...




PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## WinterBorn

PoliticalChic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy wears a tuxedo gown and Western Civilization calls it quits?     LMAO!!    It must have already been on life support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a fitting for yours yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a kilt.  Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you cut quite the figure......but now I'm shorting Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I do.   With my clan tartan, it is quite the outfit for certain occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!
Click to expand...


No thanks.


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could do it, they wouldn’t be paid tens of millions of dollars to act
> They put fannies in the seats and get paid to do it
> 
> 
> 
> Ye$ they would.  Anyone can do it.  And if they weren't doing it, somebody else (anyone) would.
Click to expand...


Then why aren’t you making movies and getting paid millions?


----------



## PoliticalChic

WinterBorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a fitting for yours yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kilt.  Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you cut quite the figure......but now I'm shorting Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I do.   With my clan tartan, it is quite the outfit for certain occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## WinterBorn

PoliticalChic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kilt.  Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you cut quite the figure......but now I'm shorting Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I do.   With my clan tartan, it is quite the outfit for certain occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.


----------



## WinterBorn

candycorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could do it, they wouldn’t be paid tens of millions of dollars to act
> They put fannies in the seats and get paid to do it
> 
> 
> 
> Ye$ they would.  Anyone can do it.  And if they weren't doing it, somebody else (anyone) would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why aren’t you making movies and getting paid millions?
Click to expand...


He is too busy being "published" on USMB.


----------



## candycorn

WinterBorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you cut quite the figure......but now I'm shorting Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do.   With my clan tartan, it is quite the outfit for certain occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
Click to expand...

You’d have to download Google Earth to view her


----------



## WinterBorn

candycorn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do.   With my clan tartan, it is quite the outfit for certain occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
Click to expand...


That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?


----------



## PoliticalChic

candycorn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do.   With my clan tartan, it is quite the outfit for certain occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
Click to expand...




Twice today I had you scampering away with your tail between your legs....both times by asking this simple question:

.*...where do you stand on the slaughter of babies????*

In opposition, or aligned with the Democrat policy, infanticide?


----------



## PoliticalChic

WinterBorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
Click to expand...



My pic is in the avi.

Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.


----------



## WinterBorn

PoliticalChic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My pic is in the avi.
> 
> Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.
Click to expand...


I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WinterBorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My pic is in the avi.
> 
> Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.
Click to expand...



I love it....and I'm good at it.


One thing we both know....she is a liar.


----------



## WinterBorn

PoliticalChic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> 
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My pic is in the avi.
> 
> Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love it....and I'm good at it.
> 
> 
> One thing we both know....she is a liar.
Click to expand...


Oh I am good at it.   I am just tired of it.    I would prefer if the discussions were actually on topic.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WinterBorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My pic is in the avi.
> 
> Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love it....and I'm good at it.
> 
> 
> One thing we both know....she is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am good at it.   I am just tired of it.    I would prefer if the discussions were actually on topic.
Click to expand...




I do both, with precision and expertise.


----------



## candycorn

WinterBorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
Click to expand...




PoliticalChic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> 
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My pic is in the avi.
> 
> Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I love it....and I'm good at *it.
> 
> 
> One thing we both know....she is a liar.
Click to expand...




WinterBorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
Click to expand...


Case in point on her post above.  Why be polite to those who are incapable of civility?


----------



## WinterBorn

PoliticalChic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pic is in the avi.
> 
> Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love it....and I'm good at it.
> 
> 
> One thing we both know....she is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am good at it.   I am just tired of it.    I would prefer if the discussions were actually on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do both, with precision and expertise.
Click to expand...


And modesty.


----------



## PoliticalChic

candycorn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My pic is in the avi.
> 
> Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I love it....and I'm good at *it.
> 
> 
> One thing we both know....she is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case in point on her post above.  Why be polite to those who are incapable of civility?
Click to expand...



In this very thread you lied about me being 'large' when, clearly in my pic above and in other pictures of me I've put on the board, this isn't true.



"Why be polite to those who are incapable of civility?"

You lack of self-realization is astounding.



I believe we've established that you are an inveterate liar.....but the issue you've fled from all day is why you support the infanticide, the slaughter of the defenseless.


Let's review:

 1. You're a liar

2. You don't recognize yourself in what you post about others

3. You have no moral upbringing, and find murder acceptable.


Did I miss any points????


On the bright side.....Mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!


----------



## PoliticalChic

WinterBorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pic is in the avi.
> 
> Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love it....and I'm good at it.
> 
> 
> One thing we both know....she is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am good at it.   I am just tired of it.    I would prefer if the discussions were actually on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do both, with precision and expertise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And modesty.
Click to expand...



"And modesty. "


Y'know.....now that you bring that up...'
*What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.*


----------



## candycorn

PoliticalChic said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My pic is in the avi.
> 
> Ugly won't put her picture up.....I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I love it....and I'm good at *it.
> 
> 
> One thing we both know....she is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were asking for pics?   I thought you were offering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d have to download Google Earth to view her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was mean.   How do you know if she is big or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case in point on her post above.  Why be polite to those who are incapable of civility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In this very thread you lied about me being 'large' when, clearly in my pic above and in other pictures of me I've put on the board, this isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> "Why be polite to those who are incapable of civility?"
> 
> You lack of self-realization is astounding.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we've established that you are an inveterate liar.....but the issue you've fled from all day is why you support the infanticide, the slaughter of the defenseless.
> 
> 
> Let's review:
> 
> 1. You're a liar
> 
> 2. You don't recognize yourself in what you post about others
> 
> 3. You have no moral upbringing, and find murder acceptable.
> 
> 
> Did I miss any points????
> 
> 
> On the bright side.....Mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!
Click to expand...


Poor Jumbo...


----------



## WinterBorn

PoliticalChic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know if candycorn is ugly or not.  I just get tired of the pointless nastiness on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it....and I'm good at it.
> 
> 
> One thing we both know....she is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am good at it.   I am just tired of it.    I would prefer if the discussions were actually on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do both, with precision and expertise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And modesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "And modesty. "
> 
> 
> Y'know.....now that you bring that up...'
> *What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.*
Click to expand...


We are a rare breed.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Hollywood presents America to the world and does so much to paper over US foreign policy. And yet you bozos despise it. Astonishing.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> I have a kilt.  Does that count?


For entrance into a dumb things organization it might.


----------



## protectionist

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hollywood presents America to the world and does so much to paper over US foreign policy. And yet you bozos despise it. Astonishing.


Does anyone know what this person is talking about ?  Anyone in the world who thinks Hollywood is a spokesman for America, needs to see a doctor.


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> "And modesty. "
> 
> Y'know.....now that you bring that up...'
> *What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.*


When you "geniuses" post yourselves in posts like Post #43, and more like it, you can begin to enter the genious room.


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> Then why aren’t you making movies and getting paid millions?


"Then" is the wrong word.  Just because anyone can act, that doesn't mean that anyone can be HIRED to those jobs.  You need a personal connection, and it doesn't hurt to live in Los Angeles (which I would consider a fate worse than death)


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> He is too busy being "published" on USMB.


And educating guys like you.


----------



## protectionist

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> This guy in his gown isn't the end. But it is a sign.


I thought it was a photoshop.  Couldn't be real.


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why aren’t you making movies and getting paid millions?
> 
> 
> 
> "Then" is the wrong word.  Just because anyone can act, that doesn't mean that anyone can be HIRED to those jobs.  You need a personal connection, and it doesn't hurt to live in Los Angeles (which I would consider a fate worse than death)
Click to expand...


Excuses excuses.


----------



## protectionist

And another episode of Hollywood movie life showing themselves off to us. Thankfully, we are under no obligation to look.


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> Excuses excuses.


So you think you just walk in and say _"OK I'm here now. I'm going to be the star of this new_ _movie, so let's get started."
_
Let us know how you made out._

_


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kilt.  Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> For entrance into a dumb things organization it might.
Click to expand...


On this I just consider the source.    Anyone who thinks posting on a political debate forum constitutes being a published author doesn't have much to say about anyone else's intellect.    Dumbass.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you just walk in and say _"OK I'm here now. I'm going to be the star of this new_ _movie, so let's get started."
> _
> Let us know how you made out.
Click to expand...


Have you submitted anything to be published?   Or submitted a script?


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> On this I just consider the source.    Anyone who thinks posting on a political debate forum constitutes being a published author doesn't have much to say about anyone else's intellect.    Dumbass.


Publishing - making something public.

Author - one who creates a written work.

Not too tough to put these 2 together, as long as one is not a_ "Dumbass"  _


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Have you submitted anything to be published?   Or submitted a script?



I'm not sure how you are defining "submitted" ?  

 Submitted to what/whom/where ?


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> On this I just consider the source.    Anyone who thinks posting on a political debate forum constitutes being a published author doesn't have much to say about anyone else's intellect.    Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Publishing - making something public.
> 
> Author - one who creates a written work.
> 
> Not too tough to put these 2 together, as long as one is not a_ "Dumbass"  _
Click to expand...


Perhaps technically correct.  But laughable in context.


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you submitted anything to be published?   Or submitted a script?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you are defining "submitted" ?
> 
> Submitted to what/whom/where ?
Click to expand...


Well, you claimed you have to know someone to get a script published or to work in Hollywood.   First you have to submit work to them.  They may buy it, even if they never use it.    As for working in Hollywood, more movies and TV shows are being made in Georgia than Hollywood.  Send them a video.


----------



## Frannie

protectionist said:


> Who cares ?  Are you kidding ?  I haven't gone to a movie in 32 years.   Can you think if anythung more meaningless ?
> 
> New movies are not needed.  There are tens if thousands of movies out there (most on DVD).  Thousands just from 2000 AD and newer.
> 
> Awards for what ?  Acting ?  Playing make believe ?  We all act during our lives. This is something nonspecial, that requires little skill.  Who hasn't recieved a birthday present, and acted as if they really liked it ?
> 
> Isn't it bad enough we have the ludicrous Grammys, with "awards" going to people who couldn't play a chord on a guitar or piano ?  Some do nothing more than just talk (often profanity and racism) into a microphone.
> 
> How long can you stand seeing unimportant, grossly overpaid people who laughably think they're important  ?  This is me playing the baroque tune "Rights of Man" * on the mandolin.  If any of the actors who just received an "award" can do this, I'll consider them deserving of an award.
> 
> *  A tune of some difficulty, with 4 continuous triplets, played twice in 2 different octaves, and in the key of G (a bit more difficult key on the mandolin, than the typical/easier keys of D and A)


The only thing worse than the academy awards are the fools watching


----------



## protectionist

WinterBorn said:


> Well, you claimed you have to know someone to get a script published or to work in Hollywood.   First you have to submit work to them.  They may buy it, even if they never use it.    As for working in Hollywood, more movies and TV shows are being made in Georgia than Hollywood.  Send them a video.


Send WHO a video ? (or script)


----------



## WinterBorn

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you claimed you have to know someone to get a script published or to work in Hollywood.   First you have to submit work to them.  They may buy it, even if they never use it.    As for working in Hollywood, more movies and TV shows are being made in Georgia than Hollywood.  Send them a video.
> 
> 
> 
> Send WHO a video ? (or script)
Click to expand...


That is up to you to find out.   Google is your friend.   Most studios have a point of contact for unsolicited scripts.    I found the contact information for novel manuscripts.


----------

